# Picture gallery for TUGC. Player's posts only please.



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

*Please do not post in this thread unless you are a current player in the competition.

This thread is for the photos posted by the players in the competition. 

THIS THREAD IS FOR PICTURES ONLY!!!

ALL photos must have your player # in the photo.

Discussion will remain in the original competition page.
Link to original competition page.
*

You can talk about and explain the pictures you are posting *in the post with the pictures*. All other discussion is to be on the original thread. 
If you want to discuss a photo or a post, link the post# or quote it over on the original thread.

*Do not talk about other players or their photos in this thread when posting your photos!*

After the competition ends this will also be the place for the players to cast their votes on the winner.

_This is designed to try to organize the chaos a little._



*PLAYER NUMBERS*
@6_blade_leaf*#62*
@Big Perm*#1295*
@BostonBuds*#281*
@Budzbuddha*#59*
@Cappuchino*#460*
@coreywebster*#422*
@CrystalWildFlowerz*#576*
@DesertPlants*#432*
@dstroy*#540*
@dubekoms*#174*
@ears*#569*
@el kapitan*#61*
@GirlGrowsGirls*#477*
@GreenThumbsMcgee*#4*
@GrowBoxSubscription*#294*
@H.A.F.*#125*
@homebrewer*#194*
@J.James*#253*
@jasondamien*#217*
@Jetfixer100*#458*
@Justinsbudzzz*#3*
@Kushash*#121*
@Lightgreen2k*#416*
@Madriffer*#290*
@Mellow old School*#470*
@Mysturis420*#115*
@Opie1971*#27*
@Pa-Nature*#262*
@PrimeCraftCannabis*#279*
@purpaterp*#409*
@Realbax*#492*
@smokebros*#103*
@Soil2Coco*#328*
@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe*#364*
@Stubbie*#256*
@Swampyankee_420grow_*#570*
@T macc*#414*
@THT*#392*
@tyke1973*#415*
@Way2-High*#190*
@WeGrowsHomestead1369*#572*​​


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeds chosen


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 15, 2019)

*#4
“VINNY’S REVENGE “*


Hey everyone, my name is #4!
So here we go.
I’m doing 4 autos (Vinny’s Revenge) in a sea of green style setup, no screen.

I’ll be vegging in my generic 2’x2’x5’ using 2 cheap t5’s.
Sea grow powder nutrients and compost tea for veg.
I’m growing in sunshine mix, (soil)

For flower I will put them in 3 gallon pots, and move them to my 2’x2.5’x6’ gorilla lite tent. 3 cree 3590’s (cob led) powered with a hlg240-c2100a meanwell driver.
Nutrients will be fox farm big bloom/tiger bloom, and compost teas.
Anything I missed, let me know!


Good luck all
#4 signing off!


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

Entry info
I'll be starting off with two plants: 1 from seed and 1 from clone. Both plants will be grown untopped and flowered in 1 gallon pots. The plant from seed will be LST'd the first 3 weeks to deal with stretch.

I will use amended coco as my medium and I have "Liquid Gold" from kelp4less and Peach KNF from buildasoil as inoculants/nutrients. Both of these will only be used here and there as I remember to use them.

Veg setup: one HLG 260 Quantum and a 2 ft. Agromax Pure UV in a 3x3 tent.

Flower setup: two HLG 320 Quantums, two pairs of RapidLed's "exotic" and "Emerson" boards, and a 4 ft. Solacure Flower Power in a 4x4 tent

First contestant: "Crystal Queen" by Vision Seeds gifted to me from a friend. Don't know how quality this seed or the company is. She will be planted in the 2 inch pot that sits behind that shotglass


Second contestant: this is a herm'd S2 of greenpoints Gelato S1 that wasn't good... I found a random seed on a shitty plant that had no nanners. This clone is coming out my flower room where she was going to die. And she still might die cause my clone game is weak, son.
 
 
Let me know If I forgot anything.
Good luck everyone!!! Winners, remember to donate your prized seeds to me. It's the rule.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

#281

I will be growing 3 plants, 2 Critical Purple Kush and 1 Lemon Auto. I just placed the seeds in water and will plant in potting soil later today. 

Germ/Seedling.
-Black Gold Potting Soil in coffee cans
-T12 Lighting

Veg/Flowering.
-Black Gold Potting Soil in 3 gallon pots
-3' x 6' closet area
-400w mh/hps HID 
-Mega Crop (feed according to directions)
-8" fan/filter exhaust, passive intake.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 15, 2019)

*Entry #59 : 

Strains : 
King Kong Poison #4
Suprafly
Alien Cookies
*
I am starting 6 plants but will more than likely drop to four depending on available space. 
I pulled the Mephisto seed and changed over to Alien Cookies instead. 

I did an hour presoak in water , then soaked rapid rooters in a diluted solution of CLONEX ( liquid ) .
Seeds will be started in a prop dome and warming pad . And will be under 50 watt ( dimmed ) QB light to start them . I snipped a small piece of rooter as a temp plug to rooter hole to keep inner seed in dark ........ which allows me to PEEK into plug as days go on. The plugs are hydrated enough to push germ while under dome. 

I will run a 2 gallon Hempy ( 100% perlite ) grow , soil grows and cup grow . I will introduce , LST , topping , and mainline / quad lining . 

I will also as grow goes on breed seeds from them , and make fem pollen. If I get a full male I will journal that grow til pollen harvest .

Medium - 
Hempy ( perlite )
Soil ( EB Stone Recipe 420 / FFOF ) - Light Warrior - Dr. Earth 

Nutes - 
Dynagro / MC / silica / kelp 

Flowering - 
MC / MOAB 

Lights - 
Quantum Warp Core build ( QB 96s with 2 sunblaster T5 lamps ) - 320w
Sunblaster T5 fitted with Agromax Pure UV and 10000k finisher 
Dual QB 288 3000k 260watt boards 


Space - 
3x3 tent and 3x3 corner space to start. These two spaces are the only areas to be used for veg and flower.


----------



## Stubbie (Mar 15, 2019)

OK, here we go! #256 begins life today! Here's what I'm running...

1x Heavyweight Seeds Jackpot Auto - putting my entire entry into one seed. Bold move Cotton, let's see how that works out for him...







Medium is CocoLoco mix, straight out of the bag.
Water is tap, having set out for a minimum of 24 hours
Initial planting into a solo cup
Dyna-Gro nutes ProteKt, Grow, Bloom, & MagPro - I have been supplementing with ChaChing powder during flower for the PK boost and will most likely do the same here.







Into the Coco she goes...







Now the waiting begins. I have her in a prop tray on top of a heating mat set on low in a dark closet with a humidity dome until she pops her head above ground. 







This is my first time growing an auto, but I've done a bit of reading. That being said, I won't be topping or training her, and I was a little reluctant to not just put her in the final pot from the very beginning. My transplant skills are pretty solid though, so I'm not too worried about changing her pants in a few weeks.

Back to pinning all my hopes on one seed though, just about knocked me out before I even began. Went to open the breeders pack, and my fumble fingers weren't very precise at the moment it gave way. Seed flew away from me and panic set in. Looked everywhere and couldn't find it...last ditch effort, I looked in my recently emptied trash can and found her in amongst the rubble. <sigh> Still in the game!!

-Stubbie


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 15, 2019)

#125
Posted in the wrong spot... 

I am up to my neck in Superskunk and still have 7 left to pop after this (10+10free deal). So my grow is to try and find a nute for me. It will be in either 2 or 3 gallon pots max, each one with a different nute system.

So I dropped 4 Superskunk by ILGM, and obviously planning on 4 plants... For those that pop I will run one in Dyna-gro, one in the Gen-hydro "maxi" dry nutes, the third in the original Fox Farms trio, and if all 4 pop, the last on the Fox Farms Gringo Rasta schedule.

They are in a 30-1 water to peroxide solution for 24 hours.

I plan to keep the nutes 75% or less, starting slow, but trying to get to and keep 75% on all, barring issues.
I use RO water, Have HLG quantum boards, and AC Infinity Cloudline exhaust.

My number is in there, the number of plants, nutes, system info, If I missed anything disqualify me! LOL. I'm still growing them 

I added the non-contest seedling (northern lights) in the pic for full disclosure. The contest plants will get no training, straight up Christmas tree, and will flip before the NL.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

Here’s my two fem seeds that I will be running until harvest, they are a fellow members genetics @J.James that he graciously gave to me for free (thanks bro). I was going to run some autos but they didn’t make it on time so two photos it is.
  
They are in water now for a day then right into dirt. I’ll be making updates like this every step of the way. Enjoy!


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 15, 2019)

Plant Count: 2
Strain: Voidwalker by DesertPlants Genetics
Type: Photoperiod / Feminized
Light: Custom LED (3500K 90CRI Vero 29 SE cobs)
Nutrients: MegaCrop + Mammoth P + Clone-X (foliar spray)
Grow Style: RDWC (12 gallon totes)
Medium: HydroCrunch Hydroton
Process: Top once + F.I.M. after topping, rub and bend training


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeds in Black Gold Potting Soil in plastic coffee containers w/tap water. Will be placed in the corner of my grow area to keep warm until they pop, then moved under T12 lighting.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 15, 2019)

#115 here
i will be taking 20 raspberry moonshine clones and will be keeping 18 in the end. they will be in a 50/50 perlite coco mix in 3 gal smart pots in at 4 by 8 tent with 3 hlg 550s and 1 8 in intake fan and 1 8 in outlet fan with charcoal filter. I will be using the full vegamatrix nutrients line with some added microbes and calmag


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 15, 2019)

Player #422


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 15, 2019)

#290
52 of 90 total clones taken.36 in the bubble clones and 16 in the aero clones.
38 more into rapid rooters after a trip to the store.
Will keep and run best 63.
Set up- SOG 4x4 flood and drain table, 5.5 we sq pots filled with hydrogen.
Lights- T5 during clone, 1k HPS per table in flower room. Xtra 600 between tables 3-4
Nutrients- MegaCrop with Canna PK 13/14 mid flower
Feed schedule- flood 15 min every hour.
Genetics- GG#4 and an unknown strain. Currently hunting down which moms are which.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 15, 2019)

*470#
*
So my post for this evening.

Old camera today and in a bit of a hurry, will write more tomorrow, but for now strain list;

2 x Critical Kush Fem from Barneys
2 x Super Skunk Fem from Bulk Seed Bank
2 x Muse Fem from R-Kiem
2 x SandStorm regular from Cannabiogen
2 x Dawg regular from Crocketts Family Farms

10 plants in total.View attachment 4300756 View attachment 4300756

More to follow, will be making a thread myself, hydro set up with hps, much more data to follow.

Let the good times roll...


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

Res change materials
 
Controllers/equipment
 
Tasty brown temperature regulated plant soup


Cloner without lid and dome, temp regulated


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Update : 1
Well I was worried about my choice .
Seeds were collected while clipping put off to side as I waited for the count down 3 hrs ,
Now I am please to say I will have something to enter as ...they be popping .
At least 2 opened so for those whom EVER said you NEED to dry them is Wrong .
It maybe best to wait a few days for sure but the trim scent and parent choice I made Im so curious of the offspring .


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 15, 2019)

*#460*
I will go with one plant. Strain is +Speed Auto by SweetSeeds. Soaked the seed in X-Seed germination stimulator from B.A.C. for one hour and dropped strait in to the soil.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

#540

Supplies
 

2 clones soaking in elite 91 clones
 
2 LVTK clones in the cloner, cloner off and no dome


Sealed puck  
Seven seeds
 
Seven seeds in the cup
 

cloner on, dome on, 2 bulbs on


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 15, 2019)

Round 2 is done! 38 cuts in rapid rooter cubes under the dome. Mums all thinned out.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm entering with 6 Casey Jones cuts which were taken 15 mins ago...

Donor plants:







Humidity Dome:







Six cuts taken:







Let's rock and roll!


----------



## J.James (Mar 15, 2019)

_*J.James #253

Big Thank You to @Big Perm & @Dyna-Gro for having this competition and giving us all a space to gather and share our grow. A ton of knowledge is about to unfold, most of the time from some of the most unlikely of people. 
Good Luck and Happy Growing to all the contestants and sidelines growers.*_

*I will be entering the competition with a few goals in mind. *

*The First* is to - Fill a 2 x 4 Gorilla Grow Tent with top quality buds and completely harvest the space in 18 weeks. 

*The Second* is to - Do this with little to no use of synthetic fertilizers or pesticides, remembering the health of my crop comes first

*The Third and Final goal* is to - Be as efficient as I can be – financially and environmentally


*With these goals in mind, I will be running *

_6 Blueberry Freeze_ from
 
_6 Jelly Biscuit_ from
 
_1 Critical Orange Punch_ from
 
_6 Dank Sinatra_ from 
 

*I will be looking for the best 8 female plants out of these 19 seeds to flower and will Cull the males. *

*I will start my grow by soaking my seeds in labeled party cups for 24 hours in RO water and move the seeds into individual labeled party cups 2/3 of the way full of Roots Organics Original Potting Soil planted at a depth of 1 inch with 1 small hole in the bottom for drainage. I will water with a spray bottle of RO water, 10 mist every 2 days until the seedlings emerge. I will keep the cups under 2 Cirrus 38-watt DUO LED Clone Sticks for the first 2 – 3 weeks on my Veg Shelf. I will update every week with details of the grow until harvest.
   *


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is my setup 4x3 tent nutes in pics I use topping ,lst, supercropping , training techniques .I've planted 15 vortex seeds and 1 lost coast hashplant seed . will cull the male's keep the best 7 of the vortex and the 1 lost coast for a total of 8 into flower 2 x 315w cmh lights built soil mixture .I use gh maxi and gro mix . in testing out some dynagro products protekt mag pro foliage pro bloom and the kln rooting solution I mixed some protekt mag pro and a small dose of maxi bloom to start my seeds they will stay in the grey container till I transplant them in a week or so my room is a little full but will thin out over time lol I mixed my soil with some bone meal and some bennies also some powdered Dr earth nutrient blend has probiotics bennies kelp all sorts of stuff cut it 40 % perlite pumice mix #3 lets do this


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 15, 2019)

Niiiiice looking stuff so far guys, awesome variety. I’m just gonna do the copy paste method from the other page and add the necessary pics...

#62 checking in...

I’ll be running 4 plants also, either 2 and 2 in seperate troughs or all 4 in one big tub. My cats took the liberty of pissing in a few drawers of our double wide dresser, so I’ve decided to modify the dresser into a fancy new cat-piss boudoir grow cabinet! Thank you cats...

I’ll be popping 4 funk berry gum x widow, 4 black diamond kush x Sativa, 4 black diamond kush and 1 mystery goats # 1 (bag seed lol). The mystery goats seem to always come up female so I’m not worried about anything but a few nanners which will get that sucker pulled and juiced if that happens, and the other three are regs so I’ll take my three favs out of the ladies and mother and juice the ones that don’t make it. Depending on what comes up, I may decide to mother the strongest and run the second best through to flower. Also noteworthy, I’ll be separating the papa’s from the mama’s but keeping atleast one male to harvest some pollen and cross with a few healthy looking branches. Unless of course no males show their banana faces..

I’ll be running a 315 CMH and LED combo vertical, trellising vertically inside the cabinet on its side. At some point, don’t wanna say when just yet, I’ll be adding either UV or plasma intermittently for x-amount of time for x-amount of weeks, hopefully that’s not too vague. 

Going soil, hand watering, botanicare nutes - botanicare grow for the first 8 weeks with technaflora mag-i-cal supps weekly, botanicare bloom for week 8 - 14, 15 ish most likely (also with weekly techna flora mag-I-cal supplements). 

I wanted to try on some Dyna-Gro nutes but I’ve been rolling on a budget so I gotta go with what I have; at the very least I’ll give it a go on a future run. Mad appreciation for this cool comp and opportunity to see some different styles and learn from some OGs! Big thanks to @Big Perm AND @Dyna-Gro and all the peeps throwing into the pot. Way cool. 

Not sure if I missed anything, of course also I will post this pic and all future pics in the picture thread in the link...

Oh yeah and I’m doing dunk and paper towel germination method, 6” pots to trough transplants. May incorporate gravity feed watering (5gall pale and drippers) if theyre drinking lots by week 6. If that’s too much fuckery then I’ll stick with handwatering lol


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 15, 2019)

#576
Soil Grow, 10 B.C. 'Mystery Seeds' mixed genetics
Set up: T5 for seedlings set up on desk, 200w CFL in 2x2 Veg Tent, 400w HPS in 3x3 Flower Tent
Nutrients: TBD

My plan is to bring to flower as many healthy females as possible (males will be culled).

Genetics from Canada's West Coast


ON YOUR MARK - Seeds and soaking solution


GET SET - Soaking Solution: 1 ml H202 to 35 ml distilled H20.


GROW! - Seeds starting to soak.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 15, 2019)

Here’s my girls.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 15, 2019)

Hopefully I’ll harvest all 4 I’m new to clones tho. Yay!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

I plan on taking these 4 to flower.
2x Scarlett Johansson (Honest Genetics)
2x Nilla Wafer (Cannarado Genetics)
Thank you @socaljoe for sending them to me to run!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 15, 2019)

#121

I will fill in details along the way including feedings, environment, setup and everything else I can think of.
I will be happy to answer any questions in the other thread.
Today I want to make sure I have a detailed explanation of my plans so that there are no mistakes, so I'll probably have a few extra pics today.
I have started 14 seeds in soil and will pick my favorite 5 to put in the flower room.
I have started 6 clones that were taken from a mother plant shown in the 1st picture.
Clones are shown before being trimmed and dipped in clonex gel.
Of the 6 clones shown, 2 will be chosen to be put in the flower room.

Last is Beastly!
A clone taken from the top of a plant shown in pictures below.
If Beastly lives she will go into the flower room with the rest.
A picture of Beastly before she was topped shows the 6 smaller clones in soil.

No dome will be used for clones. They will be misted several times a day.

Oh yeah! The picture of soil has some vermiculite added to it to be mixed in.
I add some vermiculite to my soil mix when I amend it then when I'm getting read to use it I add some additional vermiculite as it is fragile so I just like adding some in fresh right before using it.
Happy Growing!

Amended soil with additional vermiculite.
 
Mother that the 6 clones were taken from.
 
6 Clones before trimming them back and shortening the stem.
 
6 clones out of water.
 
6 clones in soil with the future Beastly clone behind them.
 
Beastly in water.
 
Beastly in soil.
 
Seeds that I am choosing from.
 
14 seeds in soil.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 15, 2019)

#458
I’m starting two seeds. The first is Chocolate Mint OG from Humboldt seeds. The other is a Berry Bomb from Bomb seeds. I will be growing in amended soil because that’s what I know. My setup is a 3x3 tent with a 4 inch fan and filter and a custom light fixture with 4 QB96 Elite V2s, 8 far red and 2 UVA LEDs. It is my intent to start in solo cups and up pot as needed. Final pot size will be 7 gal smart pots. My goal is to mainline one or both of these plants to either 8 or 16 colas.


----------



## Georgejung420 (Mar 15, 2019)

Me to im tryimg to do someas well 


GirlGrowsGirls said:


> View attachment 4300980 Hopefully I’ll harvest all 4 I’m new to clones tho. Yay!


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 15, 2019)

#572

I will be popping 12 seeds. They have all been treated with ethylene gas from ripening banana peels!

They soaked for 12hrs in caught rain water at ph of 6.2 and will will be placed clear solo cups and soil I mixed 1.5.yrs ago. 10 pounds chicken poo. 2 pounds blood meal. 2 pounds bone meal. 2 pounds dolomite lime. 30 pounds worm casting. 150 pounds cheapest soil I could find. I will be using Advance Nutrients. 100% on 1 out of 3 plants and 50% on 1 out of 3 and 0% one 1 out of 3.
Pot sizes will vary. 1gallon to 35 gallon.
   #572


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 15, 2019)

#27
I have 2 Gorilla Glue fems, 1 Sapphire Og fem and 3 Blueberry regs soaking. Also 1 cut of Gelato 41. Out of these 7 I will pick 4 to flower. Plants will be flowered under a 260w HLG, using ProMix. 2x4 tent.


----------



## THT (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello, I got #392, by a rare coincidence that's my favorite number. I've decided to do a shotgun round with 1 plant each of 8 strains.
 

In no particular order
Bodhi - white lotus reg
Sagarmatha - Mangolian indica reg
Swami - blue orca haze - reg
Swami - Nigerian blue - reg
DVG - Brandywine - reg
Reserva privada - cole train - fem
Cannaventure -Tenesee kush - fem
Bc bud depot - fire og - reg

These 8 strains just got wet and placed into two 5 gallon buckets. They will be on 12/12 from seed under a 600 watt hps in a 2x4x6 tent and that's where they will live. I'm hoping for at least 3 females between the 6 regs, all males will be culled. 
  

The setup uses 5 gallon dwc, floranova grow and bloom, ppm is about 300, ph 5.7. Small fountain pump in a bucket is used semi-automate watering. I am a simple man dont judge me. No wait. Judge me, but good pls. And now we wait.
 
 

It will get crowded, I will prune and defoliate a lot. Most of these strains I've ran before but some are new to me, I tried to keep the expected tall ones near the back edges. I love variety as you can see, enjoy my shotgun round and good luck to everyone in the competition.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 15, 2019)

Fire og and TRES og 

Sip 8 plants


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm probably one of the last, better late then never. It's also not fashionable to show up to the party on time! 

Today was hectic! I thought I posted this earlier and ran out the door. Obviously that didnt happen for me. @Justinsbudzzz thanks for reminding me we are running on PST! Much appreciated! 

With out further ado, I would like too introduce you all to, the ladies of the Holy Punch.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

*Deadline for plant numbers.*


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

#125 day 2
 
From h2o2 water to rooting pods that have been soaked in a solution with FF Rhize-up
 
All the tail I'm looking for, just so I point it in the right direction.
I wasn't happy with the soil level in the cups so I went to my 50/50 mix of FF Happy Frog and FF Lucky Dog to add some more. 
 
I store my extra soil in big 7 gallon pots. When it ships in it's usually moist, so I set it in the grow room in the pot until it dries so it doesn't mold. 
And they are on a regular heat mat at 75, and domed.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 16, 2019)

#540

Into the paper towel


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Update 3 : More open at the 24 hr mark

Hoping for 100 percent even with NON selecting just pour and count .


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 16, 2019)

Young lasses are looking perky today.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 16, 2019)

*#4 
Vinny’s Revenge 
(Auto/fem)
*
Hey guys. I had em all pop already, 4 for 4!!! I got to potting em and realized I need to take a pic. I got 3 done, and here is the last one before potting.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

Overnight both popped so into the soil they went. The “soil” is just plain promix that I sifted, I’ll be misting the soil with straight tap water for now. Light is just one of my screw-in 5000k 15w led inside of my baby plant box.

I was going to repaint the box but ran out of time. It is just a 14”x10”x22” plastic tote turned on its side.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 16, 2019)

#458
Soak is done. Into the paper towels they go!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Update 4 :
36 hrs lil tails look good .
Germ rates look great for 3 hr old seeds


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2019)

Update #59 
24 hours after official start .

Got seed pops on King Kong Poison and Alien Cookies ... waiting on SUPAFLY. 
Still on warming pad .... almost forgot to show my entry number with photo ... derp.


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 16, 2019)

#576 - Day 2

ON YOUR MARK - Preparing 'Instant' Kelp Meal, 1/4 cup Kelp Meal to 1/2 cup distilled H20 
 

Leaving the mixture to set, about 30 minutes
 

The mixture was then run through a blender. I found I had to add more distilled water. The jar is labelled to make sure nobody mistakes it for leftovers - it's stored in the fridge.
 

Some of the bubble-coated seeds just rose back to the surface. 
 

GET SET - Seeds going for a dip in the Instant Kelp 'Tea' that was prepared for them. 
 

GROW - Seeds are direct sown into prepared medium. 
 

#576 Seedling Set Up


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

In fear of disqualification, I'm updating the progress of my seed. She was moved to soil after about 15 hours of soaking.


----------



## J.James (Mar 16, 2019)

J.James #253

*After Soaking my seeds in RO water for 24 hours, I got my cups ready to receive the seeds by first labeling them with the name of the strain and competition info. Then I place a hole in the center of the bottom of the cup for drainage. 
 
 
When filling the cups I take care not to compact the soil and filling them 2/3 - 3/4 of the way with Roots Organics Original. 
 
 
I use a metal chopstick to make a 1-inch deep hole in the center of each cup placing one seed in each predesignated cup griping each seed lightly. If a seed falls short of the hole, I use the chopstick to get it to the 1-inch depth. 
 
 
I then spray each cup 10 full sprays of RO water with the purpose of closing the hole containing the seeds. spraying at different angles towards the center of the cup does this quite well. 
 
Now I will cover the cups with a humidity dome and its lights off for 48 hours. The single Critical Orange Punch would not fit under the same dome, So I will use its seed starting cup to block any light and keep humidity up. I mist the inside of the dome to raise the humidity rapidly. 
 *


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Day 2
They looking good IME .
If your wondering it just tap water at ppm of 126 .
Oddly enough ph was 8.0 ....I did not adjust but I should have , 
I'm sure all wont pop as a couple are misinformed..


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

#281
Day 3 Sunday 17 2019

3 seeds germinating, no signs of growth yet. Soil still appears plenty moist.


----------



## THT (Mar 17, 2019)

Nothing is popping up above the rockwool yet, looked and saw a few had cracked at least.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

I drilled an 11/32" hole in the bottom of each shot cup.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2019)

#540

Supplies, seedling neoprene collars, seeds 


6/7 seeds in the cloner, moved a clone
 

Taproot caught on membrane, freed the taproot after taking the pic
 

Dome on, 6/7 seeds, 2 clones


----------



## Kushash (Mar 17, 2019)

#121.

I trimmed a few lower leaves on the clones.
They seem to be in good shape.

Of my 14 seeds 8 are 1 1/2 years old and have popped quickly in the past.
2 are about 3 or 4 years old.
The other 4 are older going back maybe 6 years.
The 6 old seeds will be given at least 2 weeks before I consider giving up on them or digging one out.
Most of the younger ones should pop in 4 or 5 days.
I figured this comp would be a good time to start the older ones because I'll be focused.

Between the 14 seeds I am looking for a special trait.
Leaves like the one pictured below that give the expression it shows. It happens about 15%-20% of the time with the 8 newer seeds I planted so I should get one this grow.

Note: One picture has a small #121 in the corner. Thought I forgot the paper then saw it was in the corner so it should be OK.

I'm showing 2 pics below with a #121 simply to show what my goal is. Not sure what the rule is for showing plants that are not actually part of the comp in this thread. If it's not cool let me know in the other thread and I'll edit or they can be deleted.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Not sure what the rule is for showing plants that are not actually part of the comp in this thread. If it's not cool let me know in the other thread and I'll edit or they can be deleted.
> View attachment 4302087


Really??? You show genetically modified 13-toed plants and don't expect outrage??? LOL That is some cool shit!

My plain-old plants are now triggered and it will affect my vote for you!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Seriously though @Kushash, I wondered the same thing when I posted the "split-cup" pics. I think we are all here to learn stuff (and kick your deformed plants ass!) and we can have fun here but keep the "pics" thread only for the required photos and descriptions. Just my opinion.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 17, 2019)

One is about to poak through should be life Tommorow for 1 or 2 next day for the rest


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2019)

#540

Fixed itself
 

Everyone’s in the same place for now


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2019)

Update 3.14159265359 .........

*#59*

Simmering seeds are pulling along in two days since wet ( 15th ) ... Supra is barely putting out a micro tap but will keep positive. I like the dilute rooter soak ( in clonex liquid ) for beans as it gives a little boost . I also removed the tray from the warming pad and will let them just stay under light ( qb ) in the room with 75° ambient temps.

I plan to work on the first stage ( solo ) pretty soon and move these when ready. There they will be setting up. Then after a bit into their prospective grow styles.

*EXTRA POINTS : 
*
A pic of my number *with *my number !!!!!!! ......... BOO YAH ! 



Family photo 



Alien Cookies 



King Kong Poison #4 



SUPAFLY 

Still waiting for the pop .....


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

*What's a sip?
 
*
My soil has been cooking for weeks. A few days ago I started fungal life on the top.


Once these take off and root up I'm going to pop them in these holes.
 
I'm going to cut an X slit in the black plastic for the plant to stick out of.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Rollin' along. looking straight down I can also see the lower left popping a curl, So I'm at least 3 for 4, so win or lose, I have plants!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Day 4 
Tried to gather the tails together . 
 

This a Throw back ? Of BLUEBERRY.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Getting cups and medium ready .


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 18, 2019)

After 24+ hours in wet paper towels we have moved on up to the next level. Solo cups for the next week or so.

The soil is a mix of Ocean Forest and Happy Frog that has been amended with Bio-Live and some cal-mag.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> After 24+ hours in wet paper towels we have moved on up to the next level. Solo cups for the next week or so.
> View attachment 4302370
> The soil is a mix of Ocean Forest and Happy Frog that has been amended with Bio-Live and some cal-mag.


Put that in handwriting your number. Don't "disqualify " yourself as the rules are rigid.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 18, 2019)

#540

Callus forming


Husks and membranes are off


I put some plugs in the collars as well.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

4 for 4! I think one seed might have been a little deeper.

I haven't said yet, but I have them on an 18/6 light schedule from the beginning.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

*#4 
Strain: Vinny’s Revenge *
Trying to keep post to minimum. So they broke the dirt yesterday and today! Now I can officially say 4 for 4.
I keep pulling em out of the tent to take pics cause I have them in with my outdoor summer grow starts. Trying to avoid confusion. They are running an 18/6 lighting cycle.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2019)

Day 3*ish .... lol

#59
*
I guess the early stages will be almost daily postings ....but the girls are up and rising with the SUPAFLY lagging still. And surprisingly both seeds ........ I may just drop them into straight soil ( solo ) on a warmer pad and bag. Anyways getting the solos ready for these little ones and will move sooner than later. 

I’m prepping my cups with a mix of FFOF at bottom 1/4 and top filling with EB Stone. 
I am also dusting some root hormone into plug area for the rooter. A little thing I like doing for my rooter plantings. 

 

I am still in the midst of putting the cups together with one them being a micro Hempy for the rooter I choose for the Hempy bucket. Either way I will let hem get their legs started in the solos . I wanted the SUPAFLY for the hempy but if it doesn’t hurry up , I might use one of the KKP4. 

 

Show must go on ...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 18, 2019)

Update
Seeds will get planted today .
DID I find gold or mold
I know the one pic does not have a # sorry but ya have to see it close up .


So odd to see NO GREEN AT ALL


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

One took forever to get vertical, but they seem to be fairly even now.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 19, 2019)

Been a busy week .
Soil is charge with a low ppm full needs nute base for mj I was testing and do like alot .
20.10.20
 
But here are some seeds that may make the cut .
Getting started 
 
This rare colored one is out the gate as #1
   
The rest are # in according to size.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 19, 2019)

If i did not grab the seeds while clipping buds and then 3 hrs later germ them I would wonder if one got mixed up in a package . 
So this is truly exciting .Male or female It stays to full maturity


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 19, 2019)

#281
Tuesday March 19th

1 out of 3 seeds have sprouted so far.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 4 and we have a baby!! No movement on cup 1 yet


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 19, 2019)

a few are about out t Tommorow I'm thinking they will be out the dirt


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 19, 2019)

#567 Update: Day 4 - A couple of seeds are showing promise (they're alive)

The first seed sprouted late last night, just before lights off. 
 

Another seed is starting to sprout. 
 

This is the first sprout again. I just moved it from the perlite to sifted starting soil.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2019)

Cupdate #59 
Yesterday as I mentioned I was putting cups together *and I couldn’t stand not to “ pot up “*

Note to self : Don’t do things while high .... lol. 

Moved forward with cup transplants in my layered mix.......
Bottom 1/4 with FFOF , teaspoon of earth worm castings , then top fill with recipe 420. 
I have found the seedlings don’t burn and setup pretty quickly. They are just misted for now as soil and castings have their own internal moisture level when added. 

The soil cups will be for the remaining KKP4 / ALIEN COOKIES and hopefully the Supfly ( if it ever comes around ) .... I am liking the 18 oz square cups ... less tip over. 

 
  
  


I also moved an ALIEN COOKIES into that Micro Hempy while I get available space opened up for final hemp bucket grow .... ( a few plants are getting chopped at end of week ). So for now this little container will host it until I get ready. I am “ feeding “ it ( Foliar ) with Optic Foliar Overdrive for now. 

I will add a dilution solution of Thrive Alive Red for micro Rez. Really like it ... good stuff .
B vitamins and stuff. 

 

*Today : 
*
It’s about 3 pm and they look fantastic ..... and well the SUPAFLY is doing “ something “ 

  

SUPAFLY throwing a TOE


----------



## J.James (Mar 19, 2019)

J.James #253

*After 48+ hours of straight darkness, we find that all but 3 seeds have joined the party. 2 Jelly Pie and 1 Dank Sinatra are late to the event but we will give them a few days before giving up on them. I will separate the 3 ungerminated cups and leave them outside the dome so I can watch them without removing the dome lid If they sprout they will return to the security of the dome.*

*
*



 
*I will now place all cups under two 38 watt Cirrus Clone Sticks on my veg shelf. Giving each cup 10 full sprays of RO water and replacing the dome lid to continue to keep humidity levels up. I will continue to mist each cup with RO water every 2 - 3 days or as needed to keep the cups moist. I will mist the inside of the dome twice daily to keep humidity levels up.

 
*


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 20, 2019)

#458 - Both seedlings have popped through the soil. Time to get this party started!


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 20, 2019)

#460
This morning a seedling had popped up. And to afternoon first pair of leaves have showed up.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

My quadruplets got their own room today. I moved the non-contest plant out. I see all the care other people give and feel like I am slacking. I keep it under a dome for about a week, then a little more under a coke-bottle after the re-pot, but I like to get mine "toughened up". I go for easing them gradually to the house humidity, air, wind etc. I don't want it to be a job, that I get worried about because I forgot something. 

That said, they do get TLC. Rotating if they are chasing light, misting when I think of it, etc.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 20, 2019)

#281
Wednesday March 20th

3 out of 3 seeds are now growing.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 20, 2019)

#540

seedlings and clones
 

veg tent, need to wire up the solenoids and I gotta do a wet run for 24 hrs


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 20, 2019)

*#576* Day 5: There are three seedlings today! 

(Note to Self: Don't post when high - a couple of numbers were transposed on yesterday's update.)

I noticed the sieved starting soil was looking too wet after a couple of spritzes from the spray bottle. To rectify this, I mixed the perlite and starting soil together and the tender seedlings were lovingly transferred to the mixed medium. 

 
The seedlings weren't the only transplants. The seeds were moved from airless, watery graves into the lighter mix. The seeds in the perlite weren't moved. 
 
The seedlings seem to like it. 
 
Seedling Number 1
 
Seedling Number 2 
 
Seedling Number 3


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 20, 2019)

Day 5, little sprouts looking good but #1 is struggling to uncurl and break free of it’s dirty confines. They are on 24/0 light schedule and just got there first decent drink of tap water that’s been sitting out for two days in the spray bottle.

From here on out I will only be posting updates here when something happens with them or the weekly requirement.


----------



## THT (Mar 20, 2019)

1 of 8 finally above ground tenesee kush #2, so far looks like only fire og has not cracked


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 21, 2019)

Will be transplanting into solo cups today and ufoutunately there is 2 or 3 that arnt gonna make the cut there deformed and probably won't live but I'll let an grow anyway lol


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 21, 2019)

#281
Thursday March 21st
All 3 plants appear healthy and moved into a small closet under 6500K T12 lighting, this will be their home for awhile. I have them fairly close to the T12's with no issue, they seem to want more light. I still have not watered these yet, soil is plenty moist.


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 21, 2019)

Weekly Update: Both seeds sprouted and are looking healthy. Just PHed water and an occasional Clone-X foliar sprayed on 'em.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 21, 2019)

#115 
still no roots but soon i can feel it  good old h2o


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 21, 2019)

Weekly update. Thursday 3/21
Healthy and perky, but no roots yet.


----------



## J.James (Mar 21, 2019)

J.James #253

*After 48 hours under two 38 watt Cirrus Clone Sticks on an 18/6 light cycle, we find that two plants have pushed through the dirt, leaving one cup unproductive. *

* *

* *

* *

*We will give it a few more days to catch up. *

* *

*I will mist each plant with 3 sprays of RO water and open Both vents equally to allow air flow and to start the hardening process. Then I will mist the inside of the dome and replace it. We will check on the seedlings in 24 hours *

* *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2019)

Cupdate : The SUPAFLY files 

#59


Update on those 2 SUPAFLY ( laggers ) .... finally. Moved into a solo soil and on warming pad with a baggy cover. Well they finally broke soil. So luckily I have them to still work with. 

Sup #1



Sup #2

Wearing her helmet ... lol



Group photo of the rest of the family : 
KKP4 and Alien Cookies ....

 

Alien Cookies ( Micro Hempy ) ....
She’s looking good and is receiving just a mist of Optic Foliar every other day. Bottom Rez is still plain water. 
And showing off her little bird wings ......


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 21, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cupdate : The SUPAFLY files
> 
> #59
> 
> ...


I did the same last night with my late sprouts .
Hope I get lucky like U .
I was debating on using FRESH seed but im here now .


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 21, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4303913


e the leaf curl is cool I have couple strains that do that every seed I pop genetic deformity I guess


----------



## THT (Mar 21, 2019)

Brandywine and blue orca haze have joined the surface world. Not much else going on yet


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 22, 2019)

Well got the seedlings put into solo cups one seed sprouted without a top really wierd idk. Maybe it broke in soil .but anyway #3 stay high   one seedling has white spots on it wonder why lol we shall see how it grows


----------



## T macc (Mar 22, 2019)

Week 1 update. Posted earlier in the week, so I hope I'm not disqualified yet.

Seed hasn't popped yet...hope she makes it. Kinda worried. Clone looks like shit. Not to worried. Didn't use a humidity dome or spray it or nothin.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 22, 2019)

Ok here is my weeks results .
19 seeds opened 
Some were very slow and still may not take 
5 are yet to go to soil these are the slowest .
But with ones like this popping up after adding to heat the may still be hope .
Yes the purple one is still alive but lil movement so far .


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 22, 2019)

#125 update. First leaves are out, but no roots showing in the cup yet. One of the girls was drier on the top than the others, which hopefully means some roots are drinking. Sprayed each with RO water, and added a few more squirts to the dry cup.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2019)

Here is a pictures of my Tre Og Clone and Fire Og clone. A few days into this competition!


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 22, 2019)

Weekly update (#194). Six cuts of the Casey Jones f3 below.

Clones are looking perky. For those that struggle with cloning; your environment is everything (obviously you want to clone from healthy plants). If you can keep your cuts looking nice and perky for 2 weeks, they WILL root. 






Our first root...


----------



## dstroy (Mar 22, 2019)

#540

My clones have roots 
 


Only need one


----------



## dstroy (Mar 22, 2019)

#540

Ok here we go


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 22, 2019)

#458
Disqualification prevention update. Getting bigger, but not quite six nodes yet.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm probably going to top below the first node tonight.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 22, 2019)

# 121 

The six small clones look good.
The big clone is struggling.
Decided to break out the dome today.

All seedlings have popped.
The two on the right are just popping out and likely to be OK.
A light misting on the two with shells helps loosen it.
They are 36" from an air cooled 400w MH that will be replaced with a 600w MH in a week or two. I will lower the light 2 or 3 inches a day.
Happy Growing!


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

#281
Friday March 22nd

All 3 plants appear healthy hanging out under 6500K lighting. It's interesting seeing the differences in the 2 strains growing.


----------



## Stubbie (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, it seems I'll leave you all to it, as my auto bean didn't pop....wa whaaaa.

#256 has left the building

-Stubbie


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 22, 2019)

Stubbie said:


> Well, it seems I'll leave you all to it, as my auto bean didn't pop....wa whaaaa.
> 
> #256 has left the building
> 
> -Stubbie


Happy growing in the future ...positive vibes ya way Brother .


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 22, 2019)

my girls are pretty droopy... I think too much light, so I've changed that and hopefully, they will recover.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 22, 2019)

Roots have shown up in the RR tray, of course it has a heat pad.


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 22, 2019)

Damn some shit came up and it seems I’m gonna have to pull out. Thanks for the chance and good luck to everybody else!

Also, I meant armoire not budoire lol fackin stoner...definitely a stoner moment...

Good luck everybody! Everything looking dope


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 22, 2019)

Just in case, for good measure here’s a photo, soaked and put in paper towel


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 22, 2019)

End of week one, Not sure if #1 is gonna make it.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 22, 2019)

#27

Not much to report here, 2 Blueberry are above ground. 
Others were cracked, but nothing yet, I think their environment has been too cool for one. Gelato 41 cut is hanging in, for now. Good luck too everyone.


----------



## J.James (Mar 22, 2019)

J.James #253

*24+ hours and the plants inside the dome seem to be doing just fine with the vent cracked open, I will continue to mist the inside of the dome once daily. 

 *


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 23, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> Just in case, for good measure here’s a photo, soaked and put in paper towel


That shite keeps you in for another week m8! Never say die


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2019)

#59 

Cups purring along ....

Micro Hempy is doing well with the Alien Cookies .... Optic Foliar misting is keeping her happy and wings stretched out. I am not too much in a hurry to move into final container ( 2 gallon Hempy ) just yet so she will be ok for now. I am still going with the 100% perlite over the 3:1 perlite / vermiculite mix I usually do. I am still contemplating whether to MOD an air stone into setup or not. And as that setup becomes the final home for her , I will detail more of that setup then. 

I have always preferred rooter plugs over rockcube when doing Hempy .

  

The 2 KKP4 ( King Kong Poison 4 ) are neck and neck in growth and are also taking the Optic Foliar for now . Very little water at base and no Nutes added. They will live of medium as the other seedlings are doing . No ph ... just tap. 

 

Group photo 

 

As far as the others , I may opt for simple grow bags or airpots. I really try to keep things very simple ..... me and the plants .... no experimenting. But I will still do some crossing among these as time goes on ..... or if I don’t hit a disaster.... lol. So time will tell. 

More to come


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 23, 2019)

*#4
Vinny’s Revenge *
Not much going on. I still have em in their small pots. They are starting to work on 2nd leaf set! I won’t have much in the way of procedure until I transplant. I have em in sunshine mix, and perelite 50/50. Using plain water. Spraying with optic foliar as well.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 23, 2019)

#540

All jokes aside. These are fed from the same res as my flower tent. 1.2-1.6EC. I’m not saying that this way is good, it just keeps me from having two reservoirs to take care of. Minimum effort is the goal, instead of ideal solutions it’s a compromise for space and my time.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is my set up:
IKEA cabinet with 100W COB LED by MIGRO.
Nutrients: B.A.C. Organic line (Grow, Bloom and PK Booster), AN Sensi Calmag Xtra.
Medium: 50/50 Biobizz Light mix with perlite.
Strain: +Speed by SweetSeeds.
Growing in fabric pots.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 24, 2019)

#281
Sunday March 24th

All 3 plants appear healthy. Soil is beginning to dry out, may water tomorrow for the 1st time.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2019)

#121

Seedlings and clones are doing well.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 24, 2019)

#125
They each have a root or two almost to the bottom of the cup, so I'll be repotting tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 24, 2019)

#125 repotted into 2gal final homes. Nothing but growth updates from here on out pretty much. No LST, little pruning, just a different nute for each when it gets to that point. The soil in the pots was 'humid'  it ain't dry, but not moist either. I use to have it moist and try to drop a damp plug into a cup sized hole, but that never worked well since I don't wait until they are root-bound in the cup. Had one plant do terrible, then when I soaked the pot the 1st time the center dropped about an inch. It hadn't been all the way down in the hole, so there was an air pocket. 

Now I just get the level of the pot about right for the bottom of the cup, then just gently set the plug on it and gradually pour soil around it until the cup part is covered. Still have them under the HLG 65w, but will probably get them under the 260 sometime this week.


----------



## J.James (Mar 25, 2019)

J.James #253

*Two plants out of the original nineteen plants have failed to germinate - Dank Sinatra in cup #6 and Jelly Biscuit in cup #2. They will be removed from the grow.



 
*


----------



## dstroy (Mar 25, 2019)

#540

Left the veg tent lights at 50% overnight. I turn them up cause it makes it easier for my blind ass to see. First set of leaves are gonna be cooked. For comparison, the seedlings in the cloner are about 1-2cm bigger than these. It’s not a bad thing that I stunted them overall, because I’d like to fit all four in the flower tent. It’s just not something I wanted to happen.

Roots are transitioning, starting to get fuzzy.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

Day 10, I have to officially declare #1 dead. I tried to help nature and speed her up to stay even with her sister. Bad decision, I helped her remove her shell, that obviously didn’t pan out.
 
#2 is looking good, slower than most of yours, but I’m still happy with her. 
  
I put in the blurple today, let’s see how she reacts. 
 
I am also now using this post as my weekly deadline cutoff post, Monday 9:20 pm est. I’ll hold myself accountable for being timely. Great stuff so far boys loving it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2019)

#59

Prep time : Hempy Bucket

Started with a Lowe’s 2 gallon bucket .... loaded 100% perlite instead of the 3:1 perlite / vermiculite.
Decided on a pre-rinse for dust removal and ran hydrogen peroxide / water . Alien Cookies is pretty much ready to move , but that SUPAFLY that finally brought up the rear might be another Hempy.

Once I pick , I mist spray the rooter plug with CLONEX ( liquid ) 2:1 water . Bottom Rez is plain water
or now . As it grows out , I will begin around 300 - 400 ppm for early growth. Then move to around 500-600 ppm for veg. I usually add HYDROGUARD to my mixes to keep roots vigorous.

 
 


The other girls are doing well and got a little more watering. They will go into final containers a little later on for transplant. Simple soil mixes with myco amendment and more perlite , similar to these cup mixes. 

So far so good ...


----------



## THT (Mar 25, 2019)

Still waiting for 2 sprouts to show themselves, FireOG and Nigerian Blue. Also a little worried about Cole train, looks like it hasn't moved in a few days. I'll give it another day before performing an emergency seed-section...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 26, 2019)

#281
Tuesday March 26th

All 3 plants appear healthy, time to water.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 26, 2019)

#540

Moved the lvtk clone into the veg tent, potted the 3 TK#2 that were in the cloner still.


Lvtk clone roots


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 26, 2019)

Update


----------



## Kushash (Mar 26, 2019)

I gave all of the seedlings a good watering yesterday.
They will be given a chance to dry out before being watered again.
One received about 3 TBL of EWC to help prop it up.
The rest were given a tsp of EWC.
All were watered with 70 ppms (my meter uses the 500ppm scale) of seaweed extract shown below.
I will be harvesting EWC soon, in the mean time I'm using the bag shown.

Clones will be misted and covered and kept just outside the tent.

Seedlings are 24" from the 400w MH as of today.

Happy Growing!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 26, 2019)

*#4
Vinny’s Revenge *
The 4 autos I’m running just got their first taste of nutrients at 1/4 strength. I’m using 1/4tbs per/gal Sea Grow powder nutrients. I put em on a plate and let them absorb the solution. Also used some mammoth P (healthy bacteria) and molasses. Misting leafs using optic foliar “overgrow”
That’s about it for now!
2 Nd pic is my veg tent. I have a few things running at the same time, in prep for my outdoor 2019 summer grow. Vinny’s Revenge are the starts in middle. Just wanted to show my setup.
I’m using two 2 foot t5s to illuminate.

* 
 *


----------



## J.James (Mar 26, 2019)

J.James #253

*Did not mist the inside of the dome today and will open both vents to 100%. I will check on the cups again in 24 hours, but the goal is to dry out the medium to make transplanting easier on not only the grower but also the plant. 







I would also like to note that I have not watered the seedlings in one week, bringing the total amount of RO water directly given to each plant to 20 sprays or 3.5 tablespoons. Keeping humidity level inside the dome high has made moisture loss from the medium near imposable and protected the plant from overwatering, the most common mistake made with seedlings. 

*


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 26, 2019)

#27
Scratch the two GG #4's from my lineup. They both cracked the surface but then came to a stop. I'm really not sure what happened. It was a little cool, but that shouldn't have caused this.
Sorry my # is not in pic, didn't think it'd matter since it's kinda a negative post, lol.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 26, 2019)

#115 still no roots I'm starting to get worried it's never taken this long before they look great just no roots   not sure what to do making up new water for them and just hoping it works out I have back ups but would need to drop out if resorting to them


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 27, 2019)

One week old seedling. A bit slow start.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

Update coming shortly .


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 27, 2019)

#125
I went ahead and moved them to the veg room. Instead of 65w, they are getting 260w of full juice  They were just going really slow.
I put them along the wall so the par levels aren't so harsh, so I'll probably have to rotate them at first so I don't get sideways plants - but the big girl will flip soon, then the 4 contest babies (plus one) will have plenty of room. 

Still haven't watered, other than with a spray bottle. the transplant soil was moist, and there was little to no evaporation in the tent. Under the big lights with better airflow, that will change. Over the next few days I'll remove the domes for a bit, then spritz everything and put them back on. I'll make it longer each time until I eventually forget to put them back on.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

So far 4 def not growing. 
Here are the rest .
The purple seedling was first to die .
I planted it but it just didn't do anything .
Also they got fed last night of the food I will use . 
I have just enough food according to the company for 4 to 6 plants .
Check out the self topper.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

Oh and here #1,7,17 18.So far on the fail im sure the other 2 are done as well
That just leaves 1 in ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

This poor thang. 
It was born and the husk tore off its head .
I do see leaves forming so let's watch and see .
Most give up on runts mutants and defective plants .
Not I.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 27, 2019)

#458 update
 
 
Still going strong. Hung my DIY light fixture. It has 4 QB96 Elite V2’s, 8 far red LEDs and 2 UVA LEDs. Running the QB’s at 120 watts each about 2 feet off the canopy.


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 27, 2019)

Weekly update #432: Nothing much new. Plants are transplanted in to the RDWC. They had a bit of a shock as you can tell from the photos, but they should be fine in a couple days.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2019)

Clones will take off just now.

Fire og & Tre Og. 

Also have Orange #43 to run along side this contest.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 27, 2019)

Update. March 27 Wednsday
Roots everywhere. Lost 4 when moved I to the bubble clo was due to temp shock. Couple more look bad but I'll go e them time. Started with 90 to get best 63, numbers are still in my favor.


----------



## J.James (Mar 27, 2019)

J.James #253

*24+ hours later, the seedlings seem to be doing just fine. I will remove the dome for 6 hours while the lights are off and replace it just after lights on to help the seedlings dry out and harden up. 




 
*


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 27, 2019)

*#576* Day 12: 4 Seedlings 

May have waited too long to transplant. Over humidification could have already taken its toll. All I can do now is transplant and hope for the best...

On the plus side, my chamomile, lemon balm and lavender are doing real well.




The old familiar beer cup planter. This design is reusable revision of the paper cup planters we used back in the 70's. For the record, I wrote my number directly on the cups.

The transplants in front of their former home, where I'm also conducting an experiment with peat based and coco based substrates - peat on the left, coco on the right. 

From left to right, the test plants are feverfew (under the newsprint), German chamomile, lemon balm, and lavender. The plants are mirrored on the opposite side. The two rows in the middle were set aside for this competition.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Mar 28, 2019)

#540



Transplanted seedlings are doing good.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 28, 2019)

#125
I left them undomed overnight (lights on) with no ill effect. You can see the winter/furnace/low-rH, but the NL has been undomed for a week now. I have been keeping them domed in the dark to keep the temps closer together, but that might stop today. I look for the first true-leaf to be open before trying. They will get their first watering today, about a pint in each pot right around the edge.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 28, 2019)

#281
Thursday March 28th

I have been keeping the seedlings under T12 6500K 24hr/day, now I have switched to keeping the seedlings in my "flower" area under 400w hps during the day (approx 10hrs) then put it back under T12s. Why? It's warmer in that area and the light is much more stronger, and i'm experimenting.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 28, 2019)

Update 
Lucky 13 is my starting plant after all said and done .
Now to see what my gal rate will be .
On a good note Wow , the seedling like this food .
Also added the 2 x 19 watts leds


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 28, 2019)

19th was the day of sprout, day 9 since she’s seen the light! I took out the blurple today and put a splitter, it holds two 15w 5000k and a 9.5w 5000k.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 28, 2019)

*Part 1*
Transition time. This shows my four plants being transplanted into the sips. The mycelium is about 2" thick and hard as a softball. The sips have been cooking for over a month now.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 28, 2019)

*Part 2*


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 28, 2019)

#115
ive got roots!!!! i was sweating it there for a sec   so far 9 have rooted just need 9 more but my hopes are high now happy growing!!!!


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 29, 2019)

#281
Friday March 29th

All 3 plants appear healthy. 24hr lighting and watering (tap water).  .


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 29, 2019)

#194 weekly update...

These six Casey Jones cuts will eventually end up in 6 inch rockwool blocks but as an intermediary step I like to put them into these 8oz cups with peat to develop the roots even more. 

Lots of roots!






Moving to the cups with peat today...












Into another humidity dome...






The whole bunch...


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm out good luck guys


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 29, 2019)

Update Fri 3/29
Roots starting to look like my beard.
Added light nutes to all 3 clones. The aerocloner is winning so far. Great roots and veg growth. This is day 14 from start will transplant and put in flower room in3 days.
Going to run my op at 17 day tray swaps. 17 in clones, then 4 trays moves at 17 days each in flower for total 68 days in flower. Unless they show ready earlier. So far the GG#4 goes longer than my planned 8 week flower cycle. I ha e 3 trays in flower room now. Will have time line dialed in by the time these are ready.
My goal for this comp is to dial in my op.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 29, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> I'm out good luck guys


Sorry to hear man, hope it all works out.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> I'm out good luck guys


?? sup bro ?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 29, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> ?? sup bro ?


Life..lol got some stuff I have to take care of and won't have the time or energy for the comp I have the seedlings to my uncle he will grow em .but good luck man


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 29, 2019)

Here’s my sad girls. I think they will make a comeback.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Life..lol got some stuff I have to take care of and won't have the time or energy for the comp I have the seedlings to my uncle he will grow em .but good luck man


Hope all goes well on your end .. Positive Vibes your way brother .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

GirlGrowsGirls said:


> Here’s my sad girls. I think they will make a comeback. View attachment 4308869


Do they have roots if not get clonex and give them some luv all will work out 
Get rid of all dead leaf material as that a start of rot


----------



## Kushash (Mar 29, 2019)

Watered the seedlings today and gave them some additional EWC.
Took some pictures to reset the 7 day clock.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 29, 2019)

#27

1 Sapphire and 3 Blueberrys, the Gelato cut is still clinging to life.
If things pick up and all goes well, Tiresias Mist will be used on a selected plant to make feminized seeds.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 29, 2019)

#59

Friday night is alright ....

Took a gamble and put one of SUPAFLY into the main Hempy bucket and so far so good.
Very minor feed and Foliar for getting her “ legs “ going. Mild Clonex ( yellow liquid ).
Still under a basic quantum until I get ready to move to main quantum rig for vegging.

 

The rest of the gang is all ready to get their transplant on .....

Still will do a soil bag grow I think with them .... and should be able to get them in their final place tomorrow. The pair of KKP4 are doing well . Feeding from medium only.

*KKP4

  

Alien Cookies / SUPAFLY
*
The other sup is finally getting her legs and growing nicely. The Alien Cookies ( soil ) is looking nice with her narrow leaf .
*
 

Alien Cookies ( MICRO HEMPY ) 
*
Well .... this puppy has really got going . So much so , I might start growing starters this way.
She will be getting her ticket to Hempy town pretty soon and will get moved shortly.
Same feed mix ( clonex liquid ) ....


----------



## J.James (Mar 29, 2019)

J.James #253

*Removing the dome tonight and leaving it off all day tomorrow. If seedlings are dry tomorrow night I will transplant into 1 gal pots. 

 *


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

Friday Night Update :

As u can see all sitting in the same place .
Tonight they get full feed .

Some close ups branching about to start .

The self topper
 

Couple of the others .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

Update 2 this friday night still .
After seeing some extreme algae on soil.
and in soil around cups TIME to repot .
This food has really set some great grounds for growth .

I figured I would check out the roots
They are very nice . 
Now a full feeding and repot tonight 


Also a cool watering pic .
PPM was 685


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

Soil mixed 14 gallons
10 gallons My mix of 1 Cil triple Mix to 1 part Cil WC/Kelp mix 1 part Compost/Humic 1 part 2 year bucket mix of sand with clay black soil top soil and coco
4 gallons of Cil ProMix
Just waiting for it to warm up so I can charge with enzymes


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 30, 2019)

Transplanting on the go . Oh and I mixed up my soil drench
After a 3 day set I am apllying to mixed soil .


LXR Black
Piranha
Voodoo juice


2 done .
4 done
Dab time
8 done
10 done


----------



## dstroy (Mar 30, 2019)

#540


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 30, 2019)

Ok this is how I tak care of my transplants .
First soil mixed and cleaned.
 

Then soil is put in with a same size cup in center after filling half way and tamping down
 .
 
Then plant is placed in .

I then add soil to outside of wet zone and shake over wet soil .

Then I soak in my prepared food for soil .
For .5 hrs
 
Repeat


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 30, 2019)

Just 3 left but its bed time .
Tomorrow......Later today duh me


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2019)

#59

Part 2 .... transplant time 

*Alien Cookies ( Micro Hempy ) 

*
Prepared her home ( 1 gallon kids sand pail  ) ....... and went with a 3:1 mix in this one. 
3 parts perlite and 1 part vermiculite . After which I thoroughly rinsed under the tap til it ran out relatively clear. Final liquid in will be a mild feed solution .

Ph 5.8 

    

Nutes will either be Dynagro or GH MAXIBLOOM. 
Possible silica supplement as needed to harden them. 



*Soil Transplant time 

King Kong Poison #4
Alien Cookies
SUPAFLY 

*
Well , transplant time is here . Both Kong’s are in their bags ( 1 gallon ) with my regular mix .

Bottom 1/3 FFOF ( with more perlite ) layered first. 
Then 1 scoop of Light Warrior on top .
Then EB Stone Recipe 420 bagged soil. 
Mixed with 2 TBS of earth worm Castings .

Watering will be ph at 6.3 / 6.5 with calmag at every *other *watering. 
The plant will feed from medium for about 4 - 5 weeks and top dressed .

Simple .

Megacrop will be used during flip / transition thru flower .
MOAB once during week 4 and week 6 *only. 

*
     

And finally that alien Cookies .... she is going to be a cookie in a cup for a little project I got planned. 
And will post as it comes to play .... 


Let’s groove


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 30, 2019)

Top feed is now mixed and applied to early this mornings transplants. 
2 syringes per pot then it will be watered in with 6.6 ph water .


----------



## J.James (Mar 30, 2019)

J.James #253

Part 1
*Time for the seedlings to move into a bigger pot. 

 

I start by labeling my 1-gallon pots. I reuse these pots and wash them with soap and water before use. 

 

I will start with the Critical Orange Punch Feminized seed



I will add a 16 Oz cup of Coco Coir Croutons to the bottom of the pot to help aeration into the pot



Next, I will add 1/3 cup of Oly Mountain Compost, 1/3 Cup of Malibu Compost and 1/3 Worm Castings. 



 



Next, I will place the plant in the solo cup in the pot and fill around it with Buildasoil Living Organic Soil 3.0, Tamping it down gently to remove air pockets.

 



I will then remove the solo cup and fill the hole with 1 tablespoon of Mykos and 1 Tablespoon of Akos by Extreme Gardening

 *


----------



## J.James (Mar 30, 2019)

J.James #253

Part 2
*(I will then remove the solo cup and fill the hole with 1 tablespoon of Mykos and 1 Tablespoon of Akos by Extreme Gardening) - From part one *



 
*Now I will flip the seeding out of its solo cup and into the 1 gal pot - tried to get a picture of the roots with no luck as the medium was falling apart on me 

 *

*I finish up with 1 tablespoon of Craft Blend and 1/2 a cup of expanded clay pellets 



*

*

I will do this to every plant and take a photo when completed *


----------



## J.James (Mar 30, 2019)

J.James #253

* All the 17 plants are successfully moved
Iv placed the 1 Gallon pots back under the two 38 watt Cirrus Clone Sticks and will water them all tomorrow night*


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 31, 2019)

3 days after they got their first pint, I had to buy them another  
Humididididity is really low from the furnace, but that should be changing shortly.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 31, 2019)

#458 - looks like I just barely have three nodes, so I’m going to up pot by this next weekend.


----------



## THT (Mar 31, 2019)

Welp, bucket 1 looks like just 2, mangolian indica and white lotus -- oof --hope they're girls, Nigerian blue never showed up, it's still just a cracked seed and a little tail.. Cole train same thing, manually cracked the seeds, doubt it will help.
 

Bucket 2 has Tenessee kush #2, blue orca haze, and brandywine. No sign of fire OG on the surface world, presumed dead, manually cracked today also.
 


Edit: wanted to add, water is filtered tap water @ 150ppm and I add grow nutrient to about the 300ppm mark and ph to 5.7


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

All transplant now and fed .
They sure luv it .
Also a bud I been smoking all night .
Some WW from my last grow still very fresh .
Needs another 2 weeks to cure out .



Here are the koma candidates .
Still under the 38 watts of LEDs 
Group shot

Side shot

Self pruner/topper
 

Super grower .
From just 32 hrs ago
8

To this yup.... they like it .




So tonight they get the water through with root builder and stalk builder .
Now I will lower my soil temps to 76 from 84 .
I do like this food for it growth and easy to use.... measure mix pour .


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 1, 2019)

#460
2 weeks old plant. Start light LST now in hope to have a short bush in couple of weeks from now.
Feeding with Grow nutrients and she likes it.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh and I added a fan to start feed the leaves .


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 1, 2019)

Monday update, day 13 since sprout. Still only getting tap water but I’ll be giving some veg nutes starting this week. 

I put in the blurple bulb along with the 5000k bulbs.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 1, 2019)

#540


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 1, 2019)

#281
Monday April 1st

All 3 plants appear healthy. Watering every other day now with just tap water.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

My light x 2
Canadian tire special .


----------



## Kushash (Apr 1, 2019)

#121

I transplanted 4 of my 14 seedlings today.
The 6 small clones look good and I see some roots. The dome has been removed.
The big clone taken from the top of a plant did not survive. There were no roots on it when I took it out of the soil.


The four seedlings to be transplanted are in front of the others.


This one had a small amount of roots wrapping around the bottom so I loosened them up.
 

Yellow sticky trap strips have been added to each pot.

The six clones.

One clone showing a couple of roots.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 1, 2019)

*#4
VINNY’S REVENGE 
 *
Just did transplants from their starter cups into their 3 gallon smart pots. I also moved them to the gorilla lite tent where they will remain until the end of the grow.
I am using a 200 watt GoGreen cob led, because on my last grow my mean well drivers potentiometer crapped out on me, and I had to ship it back to the manufacturers, so until then I’ll be using this light. It has a 2 cob or 4 cob usage option, and I’m running only 2 at this time.

I use a mix of sun-gro sunshine mix, and aurora perlite at a ratio of approximately 60/40. I also added 2 1/2 cups of Down to Earth “all purpose” fertilizer to my 18 gallon mix tub. It contains bone meal, blood meal, feather meal, alfalfa meal, and kelp meal.
 
Here is one of the 4 in mid transplant:

And here is a shot of them all transplanted and happily moved into their new home. I may add a little extra veg lighting such as a cree bulb or two to supplement a little more blue lighting they will need over the next couple weeks.

Off and running! Hope everyone is enjoying themselves during this event!
Cheers,
-*GTM
#4 signing out!*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

I know these dont have a # attached.
But I'm sure you can see they are whom they were . Obama went AW
Self pruner

4 and 5 node plants at 1 inch and 1.7 inches.
 

Also a group shot and the shot of the extreme grower it 1.7 inches tall and well u see how wide .
It in a 1 gallon pot


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

Tonight I binge watch Blacklist and build the veg feed table .
Mixed Second soil soak and soil nute charge ,
Few pics

Draped ,Cut , taped and Reloaded




Super feed and groscot.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 2, 2019)

#125
Bought 'em another pint this morning, just cal-mag or mag-pro in the water. The cotyledon are yellowing now, so usually I would be thinking about their first feed. I think that has been a mistake in the past for me. Since the soil is packed and the plants look good I will wait. I think next time they may get some amendments like silica and rooting stuff (like KLN from DG) but no actual feed until the next one about a week from now.

They look to finally be rooted in the new pot and growing again.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 2, 2019)

#540


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 2, 2019)

An inner look .
5 nodes and branching at 1.7 inches
 
1 inch 4 nodes and branches 

Self pruner what an amazing lil freak


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 2, 2019)

Was going to transplant and flip to 12s today.
Decided to wait till Sat. Life got in the way, so I will run. These on 3 week cycle.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 2, 2019)

a little root porn.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 2, 2019)

What I'm looking for.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 2, 2019)

Gave her a bit it love today. 

 Pretty simple


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 3, 2019)

Added perlite to the top of the soil to prevent more algae.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

#281
Wednesday April 3rd

All 3 plants appear healthy, they spend 12 hrs under 400w hps during the day then back under 6500K T12's at night. Tap water only, no nutes yet.

 
Plants under natural light for photo.


----------



## J.James (Apr 3, 2019)

J.James #253

* All the 17 plants are doing well, Each plant got 1 cup of RO water Monday and will give each plant another cup of RO water Thursday or Friday. 
*


----------



## Kushash (Apr 3, 2019)

#121

Mixed a new batch of soil.
I'll be using this new soil and an older batch of soil that I made in mid February in my larger pots when the time comes.
Wish I started this batch sooner.

Pictures show everything used.
The base is a soil that has been amended countless times over the past four years.
I'll go by gallons to estimate things, looks like about 25 gallons of soil to be amended.
I'll have a better idea when I put it in a barrel and bags for storage. I'm guessing about 40-45 gallons in the end.

Approx 25 gallons of used soil that was leached of any salt build.
I put perlite in the bottom of 3 gallon pots then add the old soil and run water through it. More than 3 times the amount, how much IDK. I use tap from the hose to do it.

I usually use happy frog 6-4-4 but was almost out so I used some DTE Bio fish and crab meal this time in addition to the HF, I hope they like it.

1st things I added:

2 cups Happy frog 6-4-4.
1 cup DTE Bio Fish
1/2 cup DTE Crab Meal
1 1/2 cups Kelp Meal

3/4 cup Lime
2 cups gypsum
1 1/4 cup Azomite
1 1/2 cup Greensand
These were mixed into the soil 1st.

Next I added:
About 5 gallons of sphagnum peat moss and about 2 1/2 gallons of EWC.
After mixing those in I added some additional perlite and some vermiculite.
Total perlite added when counting the perlite I added to the bottom of the pots to leach the soil is about 9 gallons.
Last thing added was about 1 1/2 gallons of vermiculite.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 3, 2019)

Day 15 since sprout.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 3, 2019)

#416


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 3, 2019)

#59

Update ...

Under the main quantum rig ( Warp Core ) running 2 QB96s @320w and QB 4000k @120w .
These are all dimmer controlled so power stage will vary. I also have a dual QB 288 3000k 260w on standby to swap in ...... if needed.

The Sunblaster UV may or may not be used but there if wanted to.

 

*SUPAFLY 
*
Here is the hempy SUPAFLY moving along .... still using a bit of Optic Foliar Overdrive . But added
Thrive alive Red to bottom water Rez for the added B vitamins. Still running @5.8 tap .

To deal with any algae on top i “ mist “ H2O2 lightly and it stems it.



*King Kong Poison #4 
*
These two are purring along and as stated before will feed from the charged mix I used.
Simple .... straight tap with a minor calmag bump. I also began preventative misting of Capitan Jacks Bug Brew for any pests. Better be safe than sorry . And also have a DIY alcohol / soap spray that kills any little shits on contact and evaporates cleanly. I never use forbid or any other chemical shit , I know all about them and actually work with those products ( pyrethrum, merit 75 , Telstar , intrepid , etc. ) and will *absolutely not *use any of that shit .

Simple is better.

One thing I noticed is a definite indica leaf. So I am hoping for a less leggy plant.

 


*Alien Cookies 
*
Here is the Alien Cookies Hempy in the 3:1 perlite / vermiculite mix.
Same FEED mix as other Hempy and this is a very happy girl.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 4, 2019)

So a new week .
The plants like this new base soil and they look so good .


----------



## dstroy (Apr 4, 2019)

#540

Day 17? Sure.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 4, 2019)

Weekly Cupdate: Plants took to the RDWC with minimal burn. I knew it would be close because the nutrient soup is up to the level required for the plants starting flower... but it looks like they are doing well now.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 4, 2019)

#115
Roots getting bigger taking the dome off


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 4, 2019)

#125.
I figure just posting a pic when they get fed will happen at least once a week, so that should keep me up to date on the pic requirement. 
Each got 1qt of "seedling" feed per the individual nute chart, at 50% strength, pH to 6.5 - I don't deviate from 6.5. If the runoff of a plant gets whacky I flush it, I don't try to use a higher or lower pH to even it out.
 A sample plant


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Tonight they get a power foliar feeding. 
Looking to create more nodes since I am behind I'll catch up with a lil help .


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

#281
Friday April 5th

All 3 plants appear healthy.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 5, 2019)

#540

Topped the clone, it doesn’t need to get big.

I just need clones from the 4 TK#2 in the veg tent.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 5, 2019)

#194 Weekly update

Here are my 6 Casey Jones cuts below. In less than a week I'll be knocking the dirt off of the roots and moving these six plants to 6" rockwool blocks for my veg-side F&D system. The reason for this week-long intermediary step is to build a solid root mass which insures consistency and vigor for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh how much they loved the foliar feeding .
I noticed a root at the bottom already. 
Yeah good sign all is well .
   


Today


----------



## Kushash (Apr 5, 2019)

#121

Transplanted the rest of my seedlings yesterday to 1 gallon pots.
Today I replaced the old 400w MH bulb and 400w magnetic ballast with a new 600w MH bulb and digital 600w ballast.

The 400w was 22" from the canopy.
I'm introducing them to the new light at 36" and will lower it 2 or 3" a day.

Before transplant yesterday.

 

After transplant yesterday afternoon.
 
This morning.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 5, 2019)

#27

Weekly Update
   Everything is looking good so far, my environment was too cool there for a while, that kept everything at a snails pace. The Gelato 41 cut is looking good too, not near as bad as I thought it would. I don't have a lot of experience with clones, but I've got a good friend that's helped me with that a lot, even if it just been over the phone. My plan is to make feminized beans, just haven't decided which one will be the pollen donor yet, but I'll probably make a few beans on all of these plants.

Everyone that's still in the comp is doing really well, gonna be some tough competition. Good luck to all.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Apr 5, 2019)

Still sad but I think they will survive. Going into soil tomorrow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

Some under skirt shots .
  

The slow poppers are now taking off .


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

Set up for transplant. Lights on in flower room in 2 hours will start transplant then.
I flood the table so freshly potted plants get their roots back in water asap.
Updates to follow.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

Started in rapid rooters then moved to bubbler. Not too shabby.
On a side note, will not be using RR cubes for cloning any longer.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

Aero cloner right
RR cube center
Bubble cloner left


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

Aero roots


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

Bubbler


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

The winning 63.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

The aftermath. Time to clean up.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

The rejects. Will keep 5 and throw them outside in June.


----------



## J.James (Apr 6, 2019)

J.James #253

*These plants have established themselves in their new homes and are ready for their first feeding. 

*

Early Veg Tea:
*3 gallons of water*
*1 Teaspoon Elemental by Roots Organics *
*1 Tablespoon Thrive.N*
*1 Tablespoon Blackstrap Molasses*
*1 Tablespoon Terp Tea Grow by Roots Organics*
*1 Tablespoon Insect Frass*
*1/3 Cup Malibu Compost*

*I use a TeaLab Compost Tea Brewer for aeration *


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 7, 2019)

#458 - Got the girls up potted into 2 gallon pots. 
Used a 50/50 mix of FFOF and Pro-Mix amended with EWC, perlite, Roots Organic Elemental and Uprising, and DTE Bio-Live.


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 7, 2019)

#460
Weekly update. Nothing spacial happens right now. Almast 3 weeks old, I am expecting to have a boom in vegetation grow next coupl of weeks.


----------



## THT (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is mangolian Indica and white lotus. The other two seeds in this bucket never popped so I placed a clone of my tangie #2 into the open space, the tangie is not part of the competition
 

On the other side are the blue orca, brandywine, and tenessee kush #2.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 7, 2019)

Just a couple shots .


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 7, 2019)

The Voidwalkers are doing well now that they are recovering from the shock of the nutrient level in the RDWC.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 7, 2019)

#125
Had to break out the spreadsheet today LOL. 

Everyone got a quart. 
FF Original Trio and FF Gringo Rasta got cal-mag 
Dyna-Gro got mag-pro
Gen Hydro is a feed-feed-water with lower ppm system, so she got feeding 1.2


----------



## J.James (Apr 7, 2019)

J.James #253

*24-hour brew, I will stir this up good and each plant will receive 2 cups of tea. 
This early in the game I do not strain my tea.

 
 
*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 7, 2019)

Time for a stronger foliar feeding .
And soon a light upgrade to 200 watts of t5 HO .


----------



## dstroy (Apr 8, 2019)

#540


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

Well doesn't look like much growth from the top views but check out under the skirt .
Avg 7 nodes per plant Node growth just what I need .
 

This beast is starting 3rd node on its branches.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 8, 2019)

Monday update! Day 20 since sprout, still only getting tap water.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 8, 2019)

*#4
Vinny’s Revenge *
Hey gang!
So i just wanted to say that my light crapping out on me has left me scrambling to get whatever I can to suffice until my light arrives home with the potentiometer all fixed. Still using the t5 but I removed the 2700k go green cob led because they were not responding positively at all.
I had to rewire my old vero optic 120 that has only one working 5000k cob in it. That and the t5 and the plants seem happy. Not much really to speak of other than the lighting debacle.
My meanwell driver should be back home in about a week, but I may not need to change out til they start flowers.
Minor setback. Ya gotta roll with the punches to be a versatile grower on a budget!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> *#4
> Vinny’s Revenge *
> Hey gang!
> So i just wanted to say that my light crapping out on me has left me scrambling to get whatever I can to suffice until my light arrives home with the potentiometer all fixed. Still using the t5 but I removed the 2700k go green cob led because they were not responding positively at all.
> ...


Sorry about ya issuses 
I hear ya bro I stepped out of my comfort zone to do this comp .
New type of light
Super fresh seeds straight out of the bud .
New foods
But I am more then happy so far


----------



## Realbax (Apr 8, 2019)

Latest update. Player 492. Clones pre planting. Will do today and update next week with the final selection and numbers. Cheers


----------



## J.James (Apr 8, 2019)

J.James #253

*Temps are on the rise and my veg shelf hit 92 degrees this afternoon so I will go ahead and move these plants into my 2′ X 4′ X 6’7″ Gorilla Grow Tent But only have room for 16 plants at this stage so 1 plant has to go. I started breaking down the top of this shelf and dropped my other 2 LEDs before taking this photo, I work from the top down and is the reason for the led strip laying on the next shelf up. 

 *


----------



## J.James (Apr 8, 2019)

J.James #253

*I will be removing Blueberry Freeze #4 from the competition, He is very small in comparison to the other 16 plants.

*

*The remaining 16 plants will go under a Horticulture Lighting Group 288 Watt XL Quantum Board LED V2 At 50% strength or 700 lumens hitting the floor of the tent. Light is hung just over 17 inches from the ceiling of the tent and is about 61 inches from the floor. I do not move this light. *
*I use an iPower 4-inch carbon filter on a AC Infinity CLOUDLINE T4 *
*for odor control and cooling the tent. I try to keep the space around 78 degrees *
*
 

 
 *
*Added a Secret Jardin Oscillating Monkey Fan low for some extra airflow

 *​


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

Gave my plants a foliar feed this morning 300 ppm .. WOW .
Think I am going to buy this stuff from now on .
group shots
    

The beast
4.5 inches tall 10 nodes 8/3 node branches


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

#125 update
I believe that on most plants, the 1st two nodes are "training wheels". Both the single-blade seed-leaf and sprout, and the 3-toed-sloth leaf and sprout are there for initial support, and thereafter are worthless unless you like LARF that detracts from your prime growers.
   
Here we have all 4 with their now useless appendages removed. I like to do it early to promote growth in what's left, and to make it less painful  Once they start getting bigger it's harder to do - mentally

And I'll be the ass and ask that people not post 27 full size pictures of 27 plants that all look the same. I can also understand a sentence saying that you used a teaspoon of bat-guano rather than a full sized picture of it. 

Just remember! Bash on me in the other thread LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Haven't done anything since transplant. Nothing. Here is a couple pics.
*Part 1*


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Nothing
*Part 2
          *


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Nothing
*Part 3
      *


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 9, 2019)

Here we are today .
So I add these nutrients to my Amazon cart .
Smallest two


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 9, 2019)

#115 I've been haveing some cold temp issues and it shows in the stunted growth but will be transplanting soon and when it goes to that room those problems will end     these are the sccraglers I will choose one to keep my number at 18 but normally wouldn't and always have others to fill in an empty pot but this time she lives   as I said doing a full transplant soon and then on to veg so now that these temp problems are fixed things should speed up and get moving happy growing!!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Tonight the plants got fed from the bottom with a 1100 ppm of nutes and additives .
Marine algae , humid acids , kelp extract 
Beneficial microbes , B vitamin cal max
Enzymes and a nutrient uptake enhancers. 
Group shot
 
Nute ppm reading 
 
Table of nutes ...u see the raw humic granules 
 
Serious nodes 
7 on #12 
 
11 on #2 the beast .
First dead leaf on #2


----------



## dstroy (Apr 10, 2019)

#540


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 10, 2019)

#281
Wednesday April 10th

All 3 plants appear healthy, they stay under 24/7 lighting and watering daily now (tap water).


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 10, 2019)

#125
First time soaking the pots. Mixed 1/2gallon for each plant, and I now know that 1/2 gallon will soak a dry 2gallon pot with a little run-off. 3/4 gallon will be better in the future to get a good run-off sample to test.
 
Here's my feeding set-up. To keep things straight for the 4 systems I have a 1gallon jug for each plant and mix and pH all the stuff first then put it back in the jug. I did a spreadsheet for each system with the recommended dosage for one gallon, then spaces for me to figure how much to actually use, how much water, ppm in and out, etc. I figure everything on there, then in my journal I just write "V1-50%" for example.

Here's everything ready to go, I label the caps so I don't mix it up. Third watering, so the Gen Hydro got plain RO with cal-mag (feed-feed-water), Dyna-Gro got week 2 of veg because they don't have a specific "seedling" feed, and the FF Trio and Gringo-Rasta got week one of veg..
 Since this was the first time soaking the pot, the middle around the root-riot plug just now got watered down.
 So after watering I added soil to top them off. I added soil last because I know there are no roots in it - doesn't need water.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Weekly update


----------



## Kushash (Apr 10, 2019)

#121.

I transplanted my 6 clones to 1 gallon pots today.

   

The clones are the 6 plants in the front.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 10, 2019)

So this are the Fire Og and the Tre Og that I had going under a few T5's. I'm about to transition to a 315 for a bit.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 10, 2019)

Weekly update 4/10.
All 63 are alive and well. A few runts and a few Amazon's as always.
Here's the average with roots sticking out of the pot already.
Topped res today, 1.5 MegaCrop. Judging by past performances these are doing stellar. They tray behind it took nearly a week for all clones to reach the flood line, hence no more RR cubes straight to flood table.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

New week
Time to up the plant lights .


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

#125
Posted for comparison.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 11, 2019)

#540


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 11, 2019)

#194 Weekly update...

Here are the six Casey Jones cuts...






The roots on all six are now robust and ready for rockwool. 












I remove the peat with some help from a bowl of water...






In she goes...






Rinse and repeat...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 11, 2019)

#458 - Looks like both ladies are just starting their sixth node. I should do the first topping and training this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Lil bushes


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Some side shots from first planted to last planted 2-16


----------



## dstroy (Apr 12, 2019)

#540


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 12, 2019)

Some serious stretch in lower branches .
In fact some are near same length as plant and soon will be main top with 4 nodes ???
Hmmmmmm the reacting like they been topped .


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 12, 2019)

#281

All 3 plants appear healthy. I will be transplanting very soon.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 12, 2019)

#194

I just want to get back on a Friday schedule for updates so here's my update:


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 12, 2019)

Gelato 41
 
Starting to take off.
 

 
#27
I really hope that I'm wrong but 2 of my Blueberrys are looking awfully male-ish. The Sapphire Og is a fem, so I know I've got at least 2 girls. I may decide to make reg beans, along with the fems, just depends on how they turn out.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 12, 2019)

She’s been getting a bit of blurple to get ready for the closet. 
 
8” diameter 4” tall.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 12, 2019)

So after last nights foliar feeding.
The results are outstanding.
This was yesterday at 1:17 AM after feeding at 9 pm .

Now today at 10 pm
 

By tomorrow the lower branches will have taken over as tops .


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey peeps. I’m still here!


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 13, 2019)

#281

All 3 plants appear healthy, I noticed slight yellowing of the tips of the new leaves on the Lemon Auto so I started feeding w/Mega Crop. Plants are quickly outgrowing my small closet area, they are sucking up water daily. I'm juggling these with a plant in my flower room right now, making things work with what I have.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 13, 2019)

#125
They are ready for water/feed every 3 days so far. I am thinking that will gradually become 2 days, but last time I did that I ended up following the schedule without thinking and - long story short - was feeding them week 6 of bloom when I realized they were NOT at that stage of growth yet... So this time I am either going to keep ii at every 3 days or shift to a feed-feed-water schedule with lower feed %. Either way, it is looking like a "6-day" week feeding-wise might be the way to go. 

As a reminder, the manifold to the right is not in the contest, but I am hoping it is ready to flip when the skunks are. (first week next month)


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 13, 2019)

#281

I had some free time so I transplanted the Lemon Auto since it was drying out very quick. I pre-sliced the sides of the containers, makes it much easier to remove it without damaging the roots.


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 13, 2019)

#460
I am still going with LST. Hopefully soon I will have 5 to 6 colas and girl will start to stretch.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

Today the plants get a full table flood of water only 
And a light upgrade to 1 k .
This should get the 3 foot plants by flip the I'm looking to acheive .


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 13, 2019)

#125
Something of note, so I'm updating. I watered/fed them this morning and this is 6-ish hours later just before lights out. Don't know if it means anything or not, but the back right is the Fox Farms original trio, one of the 3 that just got water. No signs of anything bad, just staying droopy when the others perked up.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 13, 2019)

#115
I went ahead and transplanted these are my worst looking clones yet that cold hit me hard         and now we water daily and wait


----------



## THT (Apr 13, 2019)

Really impressed with all of you so far tbh. Your setups are great and clean and you behave like adults.. I am greatly enjoying participating in this thread, thank you all. Comparing my grow to all of yours I feel like mine is an indoor gorilla grow in a tent 
On to business
From my initial 8 beans, 3 never showed up. Cole train, fire og, and Nigerian blue all failed to launch. From the remaining 5, I have culled the Mangolian indica (male) and the blue orca haze (male). That's left me with 3 confirmed females, white lotus, tenessee kush #2 , and brandywine.
White lotus on the left, I'll begin defoliating soon

 

Next up tenessee kush and brandywine

 

My shotgun round turned into more of a buckshot round. 
Peace, THT


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 13, 2019)

I added 3ml of Dyna-Zyme to the bottom of each sip today.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Soil mix night for up and coming grow and comp plants .
This is my mix
10.2.2.1
10 sunshine #4
2 cil Wc mix
2 cil compost mix
1 promix


Cil's

Promix/SS#4

mixing up in new soil only mixer


----------



## J.James (Apr 14, 2019)

J.James #253

*Plants all got 16 oz of RO water today and I turned the light up to 70%

   *


----------



## Kushash (Apr 14, 2019)

My soil is a light mix so I fed my plants that started from seed 2 days ago and fed my clones today.
They all received the same ferts.

3 TBL EWC
1TBL Kelp Meal
1 TBL Crab Meal.
2 tsp gypsum

My water is a mix of hard tap water and RO. 
The tap can range from 350 ppms to 500 ppms.
I mix it with RO till it gets to around 150 ppms.

I watered in the amendments with:
40 ppms of Epsom salt.
70 ppms of seaweed extract.
90 ppms of fish emulsion.

So with the ro/tap mix plus those additions the total ppms were about 350.
The next several watering days will be water only while seeing how they develop.

The 2nd picture has a red arrow pointing to what I think is a variegated leaf.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Today I move them to veg room .


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 14, 2019)

Weekly update: Plants are doing well. Reminder, only the two in the RDWC are in this comp. The one in the middle is something I am testing.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 14, 2019)

Weekend update 4/14 #290
1 week at 12/12. Healthy and starting to stretch. Can tell the clones from RR cubes that didn't have the root mass of the hydro clones.
From now on cubes are for beans only.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Last nights watering turned out to be a feeding instead.
When they hit the big show look out . View attachment 4317812


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 15, 2019)

#125
If it wasn't for the manifold I would flip them now. In 2 weeks this will be crowded. I have a plant to harvest in 2 weeks in my flower room, then I can do some rearranging.

Other than pruning the lower two nodes, all I have done is some leaf tucking. The biggest fan leaves got tucked around-under the lowest sprouts


----------



## dstroy (Apr 15, 2019)

#540

I topped them last night and took a clone from each.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2019)

So according to the rules we must explain our setup to a certain degree. Well here it is. The plants that I have entered will go into a sip. The sip has minimal things in it, less is more. I'm giving other plants a chance to catch up with what I'm entering.
#416


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 15, 2019)

#281

Monday April 15th

All 3 plants appear healthy. The Lemon Auto has been transplanted and growing fast, have only watered once so far w/tap water. I plan on topping the faster growing CPK once I transplant them soon, watering both daily w/Mega Crop. I switched out my "flower room" to MH again (that plant is done) and moved these plants into there now. So the Lemon Auto and 1 of the CPK I will let grow naturally and 1 CPK I am going to top and light lst to see the results.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 15, 2019)

*#4
Vinny’s Revenge 
*
Hey gang!
Been rolling along. As I stated before, I’m running autos, and its a new strain I’ve yet to run. I don’t generally top or do much other than some lst’ing when running autos. 
Well, I was doing some bending and I wasn’t familiar with this strain. I bent it and it snapped clean off in my hand, so I successfully topped the one in the back to the left. It was one of the larger of the 4 so it should do just fine. It was a bit of mishandling on my part, so I suppose it should be considered in my final score. Whoops. Oh well. May work in my favor, but it was not the plan. Let it be known.
Here they are.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 15, 2019)

Monday funday!!! She started getting a light feed this week and is responding well. 
 

I chopped my plant in the closet so tonight I’ll be moving her in there, just have to clean the closet of any pollen.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 15, 2019)

#540

Cloned all four. Getting aggressive with the pruning.

34
21

In the cloner


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 15, 2019)

Tonight I get all the bags ready for the new crop .
Trying some new product seems like I am doing everything differently
Potpots are something new
three dif pots here
1 new root pouch and one washed 4 times and brand new potpot line ,
Let's see how it grows/goes
The only this the same is the End all that I used on thrips .
Which I have got from a gifted clone .
Chemdawg
Also here are my amendments


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 16, 2019)

#460
3 weeks old today. I expect rapid and intense vegetation grow in next week or two.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 16, 2019)

New week and next set of pic will be from the veg area under 1k light .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 16, 2019)

Here they are full on feeding in the new 
Environment .
I may even leave them here to flower .


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 16, 2019)

*#4
VINNY’S REVENGE 
*
Hey everyone! Hope all is well with you and yours! I just went back to edit and update a pic of my plants progress but I guess you can’t edit. Makes sense seeing how it’s a contest 

Anyway, I hit the plants hard with a microbe tea, using mammoth p, alfalfa meal, and molasses, steeped for 24 hours. They are responding well. I showed the breeder a pic of my progress and he says Im showing two different phenos. He says that the smaller squatty ones are to be very sweet smoke. He also said he’s topped these before and they do fine. It just cuts a little off the yeild and it’s def better to just let em be. I did step out of my comfort zone in this competition, BECAUSE I wanted a challenge.
Anyway, here is an updated pic of them. They starting to show flowers already!
Here we go!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2019)

Heard there was a bit of crying going on. JOKES / NAH NOT REALLY Anyhow:
 

I plan to transplant my plants into that sip. I'm going to amend the soil as said before and voila!


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 16, 2019)

Finally had time to clean and move her to the closet. Gonna see how she reacts and adjust accordingly. She looks so little now!


Started tucking to expose growth to light. Going to let her go and see what happens, no topping or training just selective tucking.


----------



## vostok (Apr 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Finally had time to clean and move her to the closet.View attachment 4318798 Gonna see how she reacts and adjust accordingly. She looks so little now!
> View attachment 4318797
> 
> Started tucking to expose growth to light. Going to let her go and see what happens, no topping or training just selective tucking.


first you need to get that shit light down to about 4-8 inches a fan close by is a good idea

improve reflection by removing you sons teeny crap from the walls

good luck


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

#125
Officially into month 2 and flipped. I skipped doing a flush since they haven't been fed much in veg, but they each got their first "flower" or "transitional" feed depending on what the nute company calls it. Still have that in the back pocket if there's issues. 

I pruned the lower fan leaves (node 3) and tucked the fan leaves around the lower 4 shoots (nodes 3 and 4)


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 16, 2019)

Update. Excellent growth. First a sea of green, same angle as Sunday. The comparison again clones flipped on 2/20. Last is my 3 current trays, small plant is comp, flipped 4/5. Tall plant flipped 3/13. Medium size plant flipped 2/20.
Expecting good things.


----------



## J.James (Apr 16, 2019)

J.James #253

*Plants all got 14 oz of RO water today, Found that 16 oz last time was a tad too much. My goal when watering is to add just enough to wet the entire pot without any runoff. I also turned the light up 10% to 80%
I moved the taller plants to the back and it looks like the Farmhouse Genetics Jelly Biscuit is all up front being the shortest overall plant. 

 *


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

#540


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 17, 2019)

Stripped the plant to expose the shaded branches .
 
First Fem


----------



## Kushash (Apr 17, 2019)

Water only every other day. 
I gave them a top dressing last update so it will be water only until I transplant to 5 gallon pots in a few days.
I'm going to choose 7 plants. 5 from seed and 2 clones.

I took a bunch of pictures so I'll load the max today.

Some are in the tent as I have taken in the past.
5 plants from seed and 3 clones were brought out of the tent to show some front runners that I will consider going with.
It also gives a better look at the color.

Sorry about the 10 pics this time. I took pics of the 4 corners of the plants in the tent and figured I would post them.

Happy Growing! 

    

The 6 clones at the front of the tent. 

Pictures below were taken outside of the tent. 

5 from seed.
 
3 clones.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 17, 2019)

#281
Wednesday April 17th

All 3 plants appear healthy. I just transplanted the two Critical Purple Kush, they were really sucking up water, roots appear strong and healthy. I'm going to wait a day or two and top one of them. I think the Lemon Auto is starting to flower already, and I like how it's growing, plenty of light reaching every part of it.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 17, 2019)

#458 - started the mainlining/manifolding today. Gonna give them a day or two to recover before training the growth tips. Might need a few extra days on the Berry Bomb because the tips are a lot smaller. Got a few clones going from all the defoliation going on. Then I fed the girls and put them to bed. 
 
 
Sorry I didn’t get my number in the clone pic


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 17, 2019)

Lol posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

#125
Did some major leaf tucking. I personally just hold the sprout in one hand and cup all the leaves together, then bend the big fan-stem down and let them go. I have broken many leaves just pulling on them before I figured that one out 
I'm also OCD with it to help prevent crowding later the leaf always goes to the same side.
One thing I can see being a factor for one nute over another, is that if left to veg for a month or more, one looked like it would have gotten ahead by a node = extra flowers.

And an overhead shot. Clockwise from the bottom left is Fox Farms Original Trio, Fox Farms Gringo Rasta, Dyna-Gro, and Gen-Hydro Maxi.
If you don't see the shoots in this shot, they were not tall enough to get tucked yet.
They are all loving 75% feeding so far, so I'll keep it at that unless they look "needy". Also of note, since I use RO water, I do not % the calcium/magnesium additives along with the nutes - they go 100% for the water quantity. The DG and GH are a little ahead of the FF pair for what it's worth.​
Personal preference so far, is that the FF Trio with the full line of "accessories" is the biggest pain of the 4. It is also the only one not clear (has sediment) - that said, I have also produced ginormous buds with it, so it isn't bad - just a pain. I guess my quest for the perfect nute (for me) is not just which makes the fattest buds or the heaviest harvest. I would rather have happy healthy plants right up until I KILL THEM.


----------



## J.James (Apr 17, 2019)

J.James #253

*Going to trim the bottom 3 nodes off today. I like to trim them early in the plant's life so the plant recovers quickly.*
**
*Before trim *
**
*After Trim*
**
*After doing every plant*
* *


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Well grand daughter got me sick so my attendance here may lack over next few days .
I'm up out of bed to make this post.
Looks like tally so far is
5 males
3 Fems
5 unknowns
Here they are day after the strip down .
The males are in the back the unknowns middle and fems up front 

3 Fems


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 18, 2019)

#281

Thursday April 18th

Today I topped one of the Critical Purple Kush.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 18, 2019)

Plant Update: Both ar4e healthy and getting wide. I topped both last night.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

I topped all four last night.
    

I also topped off with one gallon of spring water.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

#125
Day 4 after flip
I have found that in a 2-gallon pot about 1/2 gallon works well for watering, but 3/4 gallon is better for feeding to get plenty of run-off. 3 plants got 1/2 gallon RO with cal-mag/mag-pro, the Gen-Hydro got its second feed of the feed-feed-water for week one of flower.
 
I pruned the 2 lowest fan leaves, and will probably take more next feeding just to keep it from getting crowded. I am just making sure I treat each plant the same pruning-wise. Here is the first difference noted between nutes.
 
And while some plants have stretched taller, they all have the same number of nodes and stuff. I'll continue pruning fan leaves to keep air-flow through the plants, but I am not pruning any shoots or larf nugs at any point. I have had plants where the lower nugs were nice and dense, so I want to see if any nute makes a difference there.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

#540


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

It's Go Time!

Alright I have Just made my transplants of my plants in the competition Tre Og and Fire Og into the sip. As stated I will have other plants inside to fill the system.

 
 I have some Malted Barley. 
Plants Like to be Green." Lightgreen2k "


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 19, 2019)

#194

Weekly update here for my 6 Casey Jones cuts...


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 19, 2019)

#281

Friday April 19th

All 3 plants appear healthy. They are under 400w mh 24hrs. (excuse the stuff in the backround, it's a closet...)


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2019)

#27 Weekly Update 

 

I’m waiting for the Blueberry’s to show sex before transplanting, but from the looks of them I’m thinking that they’re all 3 males.
I hope I’m wrong, they’re not showing anything definite, but aren’t looking promising that’s for sure. I’ll know in a couple days. 
The Gelato 41 clone is doing well, I think maybe I should have rooted another one.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 20, 2019)

#115 had a little nute burn not sure how I know this pheno well hence why I chose it but I guess I didn't know it well enough we finally getting real growth now    heres a couple root shots   even the scraggler is rooting well I'm expecting it to take off soon and I'm also making up my pots preparing for the future


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 20, 2019)

Saturday update 4/20
Growth is stunning.
Last photo is for comparison 
Left flipped on 4/6 contest plant
Middle flipped on 3/13
Right flipped on 2/20
The system is getting dialed in. 
New girls will get lollipoped tonight or tomorrow, then it's just wait and watch.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 20, 2019)

#121

I picked 3 of the 5 plants from seed that I'm going to run with in the comp, as soon as I pick 2 more plants from seed they will be transplanted to 5 gallon pots.


----------



## THT (Apr 20, 2019)

Here for my weekly update
White lotus, (removed the tangie clone from this bucket)
 

Tenessee kush #2 and Brandywine


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

*Update
*Vinny’s Revenge 
#4
*
2 of 4 of my plants turned out to be male. I thought they all were male initially, but as it turns out I guess a couple were okay. I’m gonna go ahead and run them because I know we’re short on contestants.

So to reiterate,
2 of 4 plants have been pulled. I will be continuing on with with “fatty” & “skinny” lol

Go figure, the one that was topped is a female...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

#125
Had to do more pruning. This time it was the node 6 fan leaves to help with airflow and shading. The 2 sets of fan leaves below that are still on since they aren't an issue. 
Before
 And after.

All the leaves had 9 blades except the Gen Hydro. It had 11, and is also a little more "stretchy" than the others. When I feed them next I will start using those grommets to arrange the limbs to get each the best light and even them out. Should see pistils by then too.


----------



## J.James (Apr 20, 2019)

J.James #253

 
*
Mixed up some rooting solution so that I can Top, Clone and Sex my plants. Mixed 1 ml of Rapid Start from General Hydroponics to 1 Gallon of RO water yesterday and PH to 6.5 then placed 16 Oasis Grow Cubes in my Sunblaster Nano Dome surrounded by clay pebbles. I added 3 quarts of the mixed rooting solution and let sit for 24 hours. 



Next, I will top my plants into the remaining solution removing all leaves and branches with the exception of the top. I cut through a node at an angle, Then place in Clonex Gel and finally into the grow cube. I will label the lid with each plant name and number. 
*
    

*I will post a photo after all the clones have been taken*

* 


*


----------



## J.James (Apr 20, 2019)

J.James #253

*All done, except I forgot to write in the last plant on the label before I took the picture. Will check and correct.



Clones will go under 12/12 light to show sex and then will be removed from grow.

 *


----------



## dstroy (Apr 21, 2019)

#540


----------



## dstroy (Apr 22, 2019)

#540

Moved the four Tennessee kush into the flower tent. I need to level them out and do some pruning. Then flip when they recover. They are bigger than I would like, and very disparate in height.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 22, 2019)

I transplanted 5 seedlings and 2 clones to 5 gallon pots. 
These 7 plants will now be the plants I flower.
Probably should have transplanted sooner.
I'll be cutting it close if I leave them in the veg tent for 10 more days before moving to the flower room.
That would leave me 11 weeks to flower.
The 2 clones are in the front of the tent.

Happy Growing!


----------



## dstroy (Apr 22, 2019)

#540

Pruning and a leaf


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 22, 2019)

Monday funday!
I transplanted last week to her final resting place. 
I’ve been struggling with not training or trimming. She wants it bad but I want to see how nature does it.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 22, 2019)

From the top!


----------



## dstroy (Apr 22, 2019)

#540


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 22, 2019)

I'll see your leaf and raise you 23  I hated doing it, but I don't usually grow this many at a time, so it's an adjustment. The fan leaves on the main stem are gone except for the very top.

All the same fan leaves have been pruned on each, so just looking at the top set on each, the 2 on the left are clearly ahead. FF Original Trio in the front, Gen Hydro in the back. But still, it will depend on how healthy they stay and how fat the flowers are 
 And I was going to do some training, but after the fan leaves were gone it wasn't really necessary. The one front right (FF Gringo Rasta) is the only one that might need some LST. the other 3 were spread out, but on that one all the stems are nearly vertical and crowding the main stem.


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 23, 2019)

#460
4 weeks old. Plant is stretching now. I feed her half/half Grow/Bloom nutes. Hope to get to harvest in 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

#540

Same day, lights go off during the day for me.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 23, 2019)

#281

Tuesday April 23rd

All 3 plants appear healthy. The auto is coming along great, the two photos will need some trimming of the lower branches, going to flip to flower soon.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

#540

Cannaventure Tennessee kush 2 day 1 12/12

Ok enough with the updates. Done being busy for a while except for hardening them off over a couple of days. They’ll fill up the net no problem

 

And here’s the lvtk just doing some lst in case it needs to be flowered


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

#125
Thought I would throw this out there. After removing all the fan leaves yesterday, you can hardly tell the difference. I may be doing a lot more pruning than anything else.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 24, 2019)

Plant update for #432. Plants are still going strong.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 24, 2019)

#115 just throwing a quick pic up to show I have pretty even growth even the scraggler has cought up mostly I think I might top them soon to really let those side branches grow out even tho this stain loves to even out its branches on it's own I'm sure you remember the mother straight Bush with hardly Any pruning anyway heres the clones pic there moveing to the big girls room within 48 hours then 12/12 shortly after  I'll be adding a yard stick to the equation soon for height reference happy growing!!
(The small one to the left is not a comp plant it's a future mother of my purp)


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

#125
3 waters and a feed this morning. Of the 4, the Dyna-gro plant has "self-leveled" better than the others. Don't know if that's the plant or the nute. You can also see how different two of them are growing. The Dyna-gro (far left) has the most spread (look at bottom limbs) and the Gringo Rasta (far right) is just the opposite.
 I pruned the bottom leaves off the node 3 (bottom) shoots just because they were in the way of watering.
  I will keep pruning as needed (no shoots or larf) but I think I am going to have to overcome my phobia of crowding and maybe add another fan. The skunk is a shrubby plant anyway, so they will all be bushing out constantly.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

#281

All 3 contest plants appear healthy.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

#125
I had to prune the next highest set of main stem fan leaves due to shading. 12 days from flip, still no obvious pistils on the tops, but they're getting that light green "stuff's changing" look.

The one on the right will get chopped middle of next month, then I can spread these out.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 27, 2019)

#194

Usually I post on Fridays but I kept getting an error message, maybe the site was down?

Here is my 'Friday update' of the 6 Casey Jones cuts...


----------



## dstroy (Apr 27, 2019)

#540

The Tennessee kush 2 clones that I took from the four plants in the flower tent have roots. 

  

Thursday


----------



## J.James (Apr 27, 2019)

J.James #253

*Clones have been misted with RO water daily and plants all received 14 oz of RO water yesterday *

* *
* *


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 27, 2019)

#115 this was all done while the server was down switched things around in the tents to give priority to the comp plants so there in the big girls room now just waiting for that flip on the 15 heres the pics first one is in old tent then into the new one    and now today I'm doing a big clean to keep the area nice and organized I always get confuckled after doing a big potting and throwing shit everywhere like an animal lol all right happy growing guys!!!


----------



## THT (Apr 27, 2019)

Here we are this week,
tenessee kush and brandywine 
  

White lotus has some of the largest fans I've seen in a minute


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Apr 27, 2019)

I topped the 2 clones and lollipopped the 5 seedlings.
I do not snip fan leaves when I lollipop.

Clones being topped.

  

3 of the 5 seedlings being lollipopped. All 5 seedlings were lollipopped.
  
A plant with two 12 leaflet leaves.
  
After being topped and lollipopped.


----------



## J.James (Apr 27, 2019)

J.James #253

*With the website issues we have had lately I figured it was a good idea to go ahead and cover my flower transition routine. I will be going from my 1-gallon pot the plants currently inhabit into a 3-gallon pot for flower. I will not do this until the clones show sex but being that I have 1 feminized seed (Critical Orange Punch), I am going to up-pot her today to document the processes and will up-pot the other 7 lucky ladies as they are chosen over the next week.*

*Here is a better picture of the clones.


Here is a photo before the transition, She has a nice 4 top structure and can't wait to see her in full bloom.



I start this process by making a 4-gallon pot of "Transition tea"

Transition Tea
4 gallons of RO water
1 Tablespoon Thrive.n
1 Teaspoon Grow-Sil
1 Teaspoon Big 6 Micros
 
2 Tablespoons Craft Blend
2 Cups BuildAFlower Topdress*
* 

I use a TeaLab Compost Tea Brewer for aeration and will brew for 32 hours, I used the mesh bag for the **Craft Blend &* *BuildAFlower Topdress but will not strain the tea before use.

 *

*
*


----------



## J.James (Apr 27, 2019)

J.James #253

   

*I start by placing four cups of Coco Croutons in the bottom of the pot to help aeration and drainage. I then add two cups of BuildAFlower Top Dress mixed with two cups of LOS 3.0. I mix these and add them to the bottom without adding any water. *

* *

*One tablespoon of both Mykos and Azos are added to the bottom of the pot before placing the plant to ensure contact with the roots. *

**

* *

*I then add 18 cups of LOS 3.0 to my mixing tote along with 2 cups of RO water and mix by hand breaking up any large clumps. *

* *

*After thoroughly mixed it is added to the pot. *

* *

*I then add six cups of BuildAFlower Topdress. I top the plant with one tablespoon of Kashi and two tablespoons of Craft blend. *

* *

*Lastly adding a think layer of Braley Straw.*

* *


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Saturday update of the obvious winner.
Will do some up close, individual and comparison photos tomorrow. I've already done enough today.
Gotta ask though, I see a lot of great plants in this comp, but does anybody have this canopy and density.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 27, 2019)

#540

Day 5 12/12


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Lollipopped!
Now we wait 6 weeks and keep the res proper. Then we smoke the competetion and a proper blunt.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 27, 2019)

Haven’t cut a single leaf yet, 
Letting nature take its course.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 27, 2019)

#27 Weekly Update 

 
Sapphire Og is the plant on back-left. The others are the Blueberrys, the smaller one in the cup hasn’t shown sex yet, if it turns out to be a male I already have 4 females. If it’s a female, I may decide to keep it if I like it’s structure better.

Gelato 41


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 27, 2019)

#115 heres an update on whats been happening I've been transplanting and doing some small trimming just to trim up some of the cold temp damage again that has really set me back oh well heres some pics and then a before and after of some clean up and after then repot  and here is one I had to top while cleaning up this was done as necessary  and here is an example of cold temp damage stunting my growth and causing some self topping so no topping necessary gotta love that should explode with growth with just cleaning and then just some pics of them all transplanted and then one of them watered will be watered once sometimes twice daily and watered and a quick pic to show them prayin to the lights yes pray my minions  all right that's it for now happy growing!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 28, 2019)

#125
So sue me...
I hadn't planned on pruning any larf, but I found this so I had to change plans
 I know what cal-mag deficiency looks like, and that ain't it. I believe it is just from moisture. Every time I looked in on them there was water from natural transpiration being kept between leaves that were touching. So I lolli-popped all 4 the same (still sticking with that plan) 

The pile of stuff came off the one plant to the left. The shoots setting to the side are the size example of the smallest ones that went. If they had open fan leaves, the shoots got snipped. The circle of window screen is for gnat defense, to keep them out of the soil.
I had to do LST on one of the plants (FF Gringo Rasta) because everything was so vertical and crowded. 
Here is the 5 ounces of trash,
 
And the final product.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 28, 2019)

A day after the hair cut, ladies prayer session. The fuzzy tops are everywhere now.
Will drain, clean and juice up the res tomorrow when I transpla t clo d's and fill the last open tray. Love a full garden.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 28, 2019)

Had to cut a little bit, I didn’t want to intervene but I had too.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 28, 2019)

#540

Day 6 12/12

 

I’ve got four completely different phenos and I’ll select the best one to keep after it’s all been sampled. Then I’ve still got the other three that I put in dirt to get flowered.


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 29, 2019)

#460
Almost 6 weeks old. I had messed up with weeks count some where.
Any way, I switched to Bloom nutes and hope colas will get a big taller and buds will get fat.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 29, 2019)

Monday funday! So today is day 41 since sprout, I was going to veg 44 days but I’m flipping tomorrow at 6weeks. Sorry about the blurple I’m in a rush.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 29, 2019)

Here’s a shot with all the lights on.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 29, 2019)

#540

Day 7 12/12

 

Did a bunch of training and took another clone from each after.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Apr 30, 2019)

All 7 plants were given 8 TBL of fresh EWC on Saturday and watered with 100ppms of Epsom salt and 75 ppms of seaweed extract.
Topped the 5 plants that were started from seed today.
Will move them to 12/12 Friday.

Happy Growing!


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 30, 2019)

#194

I figured I should probably put my 6 Casey Jones cuts into flower before they get too big.

Cleaned the DIY ebb-n-flow system...







Day 1 today...


----------



## dstroy (Apr 30, 2019)

#540

Day 8 12/12


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 30, 2019)

A shot with nothing on
Just the flash


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 30, 2019)

starting to get good fuzzy tops. A cojp,e 3 week split comparison.
Now for the final stretch.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

#125
Everyone got 3/4g of RO water. 16 days after flip and no top pistils yet. There are a few underneath at the "crotches". They are "pre-stacking" on the tops like this strain is prone to do. Makes for fatness in the end - trust me  . Anyway, since I am testing nutes, as I notice differences, good or bad, I'm pointing them out.

First off, here are the two Fox Farms plants, original trio on the left, gringo-rasta on the right. The FFTrio is a little taller,

But this might be why. I didn't take a micrometer to it, but a safe guess is that the Gringo has about a 3/4" trunk, and the other 3 plants are about 1/2" like the FF Trio on the left. All the way to the top you can see a difference in thickness. Fat limbs, fat buds? Looks promising 

You can also see the very minimal LST on them. Since there were 3 rows of 3 limbs lined up on each side of the plant, like compass points, I just grabbed the middle of the 3 limbs and pulled them all to the right into the empty space.

The last difference so far is that the FF trio leaves are noticeably darker green (back left). Pic doesn't show it as well, but all the tops are getting that lighter green pre-flower shade to them, and you can see how different the tops are from the first fan leaves on that plant even in this pic. 
 All leaves look healthy to the tips though, and I would be happy with any of them if it was a solo plant.

That said, the FF Trio is showing what it usually does before things go sideways.

From here on out, they will all still get the same feeding schedule, but all of the plans call for a flush "if needed". When I flush the FF Trio plant, I will NOT be flushing all the rest just to keep them the same. When I flush a plant I'll feed her a few hours later. So it will still be following the specific feeding schedule as planned.

Just can't wait for the flower show...


----------



## dstroy (May 1, 2019)

#540

Day 9 12/12


----------



## BostonBuds (May 2, 2019)

#281

All 3 plants appear healthy. The Lemon Auto has nothing done to it, just light and feeding. I topped 1 of the CPK, the other CPK I only trimmed some lower branches. I want to see which one produces more buds.


----------



## Way2-High (May 2, 2019)

Day 2 of 12/12
She’ll be getting my bloom feed next watering Hope to see some explosive growth next week!

 

Not sure why but the one side is getting dwarfed by the other.


----------



## J.James (May 3, 2019)

J.James #253

*Two of the Jelly Biscuit clones have shown sex. Both being female, I Will move Comp plants into 3-gallon pots. The remaining clones should show clear sex over the next few days.

 
 
 
 

*


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2019)

#540

Day 11 12/12


----------



## homebrewer (May 3, 2019)

#194

Just getting back on a Friday schedule here with my 6 Casey Jones cuts.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 3, 2019)

#125
They were completely dry a day early because of the 2 gallon pots, so 2 days instead of 3. They got fed today, but all will get RO next time and I will have to shift all 4 to a feed-feed-water schedule. Just dropping the nutes to about half the ppm twice then plain water. 

I have pistils on all the tops now 18 days in.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 3, 2019)

#115 just a quick update there finally looking like what I expected them to look like 3 weeks ago oh well I'm still happy with the grow so far I'm confident on a good yield   I know because I know which one it was but it's hard to spot the "scraggler" I had


----------



## THT (May 4, 2019)

Here we are today. White lotus had tremendous stretch and it's quite big overall, massive fan leaves. Looks like the stretch is finally slowing down. I bent the top over and tied it down.


Tenessee kush #2 is starting to flower as well, other than removing lower branches I've let her be.
 

Finally brandywine is the first to show me some trichs, its tallish and has long scraggly branches, just getting a hint of berry smell from her. 
Sorry about the hps lights yall!


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 4, 2019)

#115 here is some updates on my environment the light meter is in lux and that number is from the base of the plant and light are at half power   and that's it for tonight happy growing!!!


----------



## Big Perm (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (May 4, 2019)

All plants were moved to the flower room yesterday.
Two one year old 600w hortilux super hps bulbs were replaced.
These plants love Nitrogen and Magnesium during the stretch.
All of my 7 entries were top dressed today.
3 TBL DTE Bio Fish 7-7-2.
1 1/2 Tsp DTE Kelp Meal. Would have been a bit more but ran out of it.
1 TBL Gypsum, also ran out of gypsum lol.

Watered with 300ppms:
150 ppms tap/ro.
40 ppms of Epsom salt.
40 ppms of kelp extract.
70 ppms of fish emulsion. 

The two clones 10-1 and 10-3.


2 seedlings New #1 and New #3.

Three seedlings New 4, 5 and 6.
 
Some additional pics.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 4, 2019)

Plants are getting large. I can’t change to 12/12 yet, so this is going to be interesting. I may run too long.


----------



## dstroy (May 4, 2019)

#540

Day 12 12/12

 
 

Doing daily canopy maintenance. The back two throw out a lot of large fans towards the inside of the plants so that’s a pain in the ass for me. Hopefully I fill in those last few squares but if not oh well, never know what they’ll do first run.
The back two are similar in structure and behavior but not in color. The front left is the stretchiest but it’s not going too hard. Front right is squat with short node spacing, and is hardly stretching.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 4, 2019)

#27

Gelato 41

 

Sapphire Og
 

Blueberry #1
 

Blueberry #2
 

Branch on Blueberry #2 that I just started spraying with Tiresias Mist.


----------



## Way2-High (May 4, 2019)

She was thirsty! Water/feed tomorrow.


----------



## J.James (May 5, 2019)

J.James #253


----------



## Way2-High (May 5, 2019)

Day 5 of 12/12, 47 days since sprout from seed.


----------



## dstroy (May 5, 2019)

#540 

Here’s that lvtk that’s been in my veg tent


----------



## H.A.F. (May 5, 2019)

#125
I had to do more pruning, and after a little OCD counting some plants had more shoots than others. Now every plant has the nodes pruned as follows. 
Bottom limb (node3) I pruned up 4 sets of fans and shoots. limb 2 I removed the bottom 3, limb 3 the bottom 2, and limb 4 (node7) the lowest set. Every shoot remaining still has it's fan leaves, but the lowest set (leaves only) on each limb will be next to go if needed. 

I was also getting shading on the tops again so the next main stem fan leaf got pruned as well. My goal in doing this is to encourage growth on the small fan leaves on the flowers, and then the sugar leaves as they start popping. Here's the slideshow. Lots of pics this time. short description of each.

Took this just before lights on to see shiny pistils  Saw the crowding.
 
Pruned each plant and got a pic by a ruler. Not a scientific measurement but you get the gist. 

Dyna-Gro, 13" tall, smallest of the 4 in general
 
FF Gringo, also 13" but fatter stems and trunk
 
FF Trio 16" more level canopy still a little darker green but not as noticeable
 
And the Gen-Hydro Maxi 17" not as level, I put the short side to the center...
 
The final results
   

I figured since I got jinxed I better go for big buds


----------



## J.James (May 6, 2019)

J.James #253

*Two more plants are ready to flower after looking at the clones today and finding two more ladies. I need two additional plants to reach my goal of 8 female plants to flower. 
*


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

Update 5/6. Madriffer 290
Ho Hum as we go. Have done nothing since lollipop but stare creepily and give them a little Joe Biden sniff of the hair.
4x4 canopy full of 63 main colas.
All have show sex in the most appropriate way.
6 more weeks.
Final pick is a group flipped on 3/13 So 57 days at 12/12.


----------



## Way2-High (May 6, 2019)

Monday funday! So she got her first light bloom feed the other day, should be seeing some serious growth now.


----------



## dstroy (May 6, 2019)

#540

Day 14 12/12


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

J.James #253

*Last 2 plants upgraded to 3-gallon pot and placed back into the tent, Blueberry Freeze #3 and Jelly Biscuit #3. 

 
Now that all 8 spots have been filled for flower, I will flip my light to 12/12 and watch these ladies blossom. I will remove all other plants from the grow. All plants will be given 16 Oz RO water every 3 - 4 days. *


----------



## THT (May 7, 2019)

Bout 5.8 ph, around 500 ppm, all three are showing some trichs now. Going to bring them up to about 700ppm this week and see how they respond.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 8, 2019)

Update: Plants are still getting big. Doing some more training and clearing of lower leaves/branches.


----------



## Way2-High (May 8, 2019)

Day 50 from sprout, 8 days of 12/12.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 8, 2019)

#115 here is a quick update to show forward growth will be going 12/12 soon things are getting exciting   happy growing!!!


----------



## dstroy (May 8, 2019)

#540

Day 16 12/12


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

#125
day 23 12/12
Starting to plump up a little.
They all got fed, nothing's dead.
 

Edited: I got a pic at lights out this morning. A little easier to see - like a SCROG without a net


----------



## BostonBuds (May 9, 2019)

#281

All 3 plants appear healthy. The Lemon Auto has a few yellowing lower fan leaves, i'm not worried about them and leave them on. They are all flowering under 12/12 hps light now, and i'm feeding w/Megacrop according to manufacturers directions.


----------



## Kushash (May 9, 2019)

#121.
6 days under 12/12.

Watered today, last watering was 5 days ago when top dressing was added.

Watered with 200 ppms:
150 ppms ro/tap
50 ppms Epsom salt.

I measured from the soil line to the canopy.

Clones:

10-1 30".
10-3 25"

Seeds:

#1 29"
#3 27"
#4 30"
#5 26"
#6 27"

These will more than double in height by the end of the stretch.
I will LST the tops at some point.


Pictures are with one light off.
Next set of pictures I'll turn both lights off.

Need to do some more pruning.

Clones side, 10-1 and 10-3.
 

Clones top.
 

Seed #1 and #3 side.
 

Seed #1 and #3 top.
 

Seed 4, 5, and 6 side.

Take a look next to the plastic label for #5, a dead fan leaf. 
 

Seed 4, 5, and 6 top.
 

I also lost a leaf on #4, looks like I need to step up my game as we are entering the 4th inning of a 9 inning game. 


Happy Growing!


----------



## dstroy (May 9, 2019)

#540

Day 17 12/12

Got a stretcher


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 10, 2019)

#115 more updates I'm just happy with the growth finally I wish I was her 2 1/2 weeks ago like I had planned oh well I'm still happy sometimes things happen like Redick weather the seasons are all kinds of messed well hes some pics     and this last pic I've been trying to be consistent with the angle for growth reference  I'm expecting a full canopy not long after flip happy growing guys!!!


----------



## THT (May 10, 2019)

Clearing up some space now in the tent. Took down my lvtk and blood orange seed mama's and it's starting to look a lot less cramped in there. Still another week or two before I can remove the last seed mama (sour tangie)


White lotus leads in terms of size and speed
 

I'm not sure about the brandywine yet, the structure is pretty awful, smells are mild, and looks like the buds wont be all that big.
 


the tenesee kush is the shortest and most compact with good structure/branching and internodal distance.


----------



## Kushash (May 10, 2019)

#121

I'll be replacing all sticky traps today to see how my gnat problem is.
I'll be covering the top soil with layers of perlite and diatomaceous earth at some point.

I made a small bottle of spray from concentrate of Capt. Jacks spinosad with a drop of Ivory. Enough to spray all my plants with a nice fresh mist over the soil a few times during the day. 
Best only to mix what is going to be used that day.

Pictures of mycelium on top of the soil of clone 10-3.


----------



## Way2-High (May 10, 2019)

Well I do believe she is starting to flower  
Pictures not great but all the tops are showing.


----------



## Way2-High (May 10, 2019)

Day 10 of 12/12.


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2019)

#540

Day 18 12/12

Plants numbers are
2-3
1-4
I labeled the clones to keep track of them


----------



## homebrewer (May 10, 2019)

#194 

Friday update!

Day 10 for these six Casey Jones cuts...


----------



## Big Perm (May 10, 2019)

Just weaving and waiting. I wish I would have taken the pic before I tucked everything down more.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

#125
Day 26 12/12
Each got watered or fed. No pruning this time, but I had to LST the outer branches of the Gringo because everything was real tight to the center cola. And to prevent any rule outrage, the player number is inherent in the photo, I added the nute-label after the fact.
Dyna-Gro showing an odd micro-nute deficiency, either boron or manganese? Waiting on word from customer service because I haven't seen this one before. But overall she's healthy and the flowers are getting plump. 

The FF Original Trio is in the lead bulk-wise, but tied with the gen-hydro height wise because of the center cola. Surprisingly no major issues other than from leaves being against the wall. some (nitrogen excess?) issues showing on a few older leaf tips.  The Gen-Hydro had some ugly brown spots on a few lower leaves but nothing systemic yet.

The Gringo-Rasta is the winner so far health-wise., 
And I have several stretchers that are trying to keep up with their respective center cola


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 11, 2019)

#115 just a quick update showing me cleaning up the base some and adding perlite to help prevent fungas knats first one is pre trim and after trimming some I wouldn't call it a lollipop just basic clean up   that's all for now happy growing!!


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 11, 2019)

#115 and just a few showing a job done and showing that they all got the same treatment    going to be working on my canopy next no trimming just some training really wish I was here 2 weeks ago but I'm happy with the turn around happy growing guys!!


----------



## Madriffer (May 11, 2019)

Update Sat May 11 #290
So they've stretched, and now they're gonna grow fat.
Flipped on 4/6.
Last pic plant on the left was flipped on 3/13.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 11, 2019)

#27

Blueberry #1
This is one is a freak. I’m thinking that this is more of a genetic mutation than it being excess nitrogen or re-vegging. Reason I think this is that all plants have had the same nutrients, lighting, same everything.
 

Blueberry #2


Sapphire Og
This is a really beautiful plant, perfect in structure and color. You can tell that these are solid genetics.




Last, but definitely not the least Gelato 41.
She was ready for flowering, as she made a big jump since last weeks update. And she’s already starting to get frosty too.


And now, everyone can see the real ‘Obvious Winner’, right here in this post.
Lol.


----------



## dstroy (May 12, 2019)

#540

Day 20 12/12

 

Decent


----------



## DesertPlants (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Way2-High (May 13, 2019)

Monday funday! Day 55 since sprout, day 13 of 12/12.


----------



## J.James (May 13, 2019)

J.James #253

*I have removed Jelly Biscuit #1 from the grow. The clone showed early female traits and so did this plant, But it is also showing Male Pollen sacks so I have removed it from the grow. All other plants except Blueberry Freeze #6 and Jelly Biscuit #5 Have shown clear female traits. 

 
Jelly Biscuit #3
 
Blueberry Freeze #3
 *


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

#125
I though feeding 4 different plants was a pain... Try flushing them all, knowing you have to feed them later. Had to mix 2 separate batches, so being OCD I made sure each plant got a gallon from each batch 

Each 2 gallon pot got 2 gallons flushed through, and both the beginning and final ppm on all four was low. all ended up between 320 and 420ppm run-off, so I think that the little deficiencies I have been seeing are probably starvation  They're eating a bunch.
All of the plants look good overall.
The Dyna-gro is the skinniest, again, probably because they need more food. The pics I took of the leaf issue a few days ago matches what is there today with no spreading, so I think the last feed probably got her whatever micro-nute she was missing.
FF Gringo Rasta is still the healthiest
 The FF Trio has the plumpest flowers, and looks to be stacking faster
 And the Gen Hydro is right behind the FF Trio size-wise
 And the group photo.  
Now I am mixing up a half gallon of food for each, just shy of 100% on the nutes, and I'll feed them after they have drained/dried for an hour or so - basically after I get everything measured and mixed up.


----------



## dstroy (May 14, 2019)

#540

Day 22 12/12


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 14, 2019)

#115 just a pic showing it already filling in nicely  happy growing!


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 15, 2019)

#115 just a couple more gave it a misting with the hard n quick and cranked the lights up  happy growing!!


----------



## Kushash (May 15, 2019)

Measurements from 6 days ago and today.
12 days under 12/12.
Clones:

10-1 30" - 40"
10-3 25" - 35"

Seeds:

#1 29" - 38"
#3 27" - 37"
#4 30" - 42"
#5 26" - 35"
#6 27" - 36"

Took a pic of the lower fans of each plant for a Brother! 
I'll post those 7 pics 1st then post a few family shots.


----------



## Kushash (May 15, 2019)

#121.
A few pics at lights out. 
12 days under 12/12.


----------



## BostonBuds (May 16, 2019)

#281

All 3 plants are doing well, all are flowering. 12/12 hps lighting and feeding w/Mega Crop according to the manufacturers directions. I even have a few clones that are growing that I took from the CPK trimmings.


----------



## Kushash (May 16, 2019)

#121.
I did some pruning today.
The pile shown is what was removed from all 7 plants.
No fan leaves were damaged or removed during the pruning.
If I didn't mention in my previous post I added 12 TBL of fresh EWC to each pot 2 days ago.

EDIT: Forgot to mention. All of those leaves will be dried and eventually added to the worm bin.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 16, 2019)

Day 31 12/12
 
Edited to add a lights out pic this morning.
 ​


----------



## dstroy (May 16, 2019)

#540

Day 24 12/12


----------



## Big Perm (May 16, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (May 16, 2019)




----------



## homebrewer (May 17, 2019)

#194

Friday update! It's day 17 today for the six Casey Jones cuts below...


----------



## THT (May 17, 2019)

My space is opened up now with the removal of my seed mama's, everything is moving along and flowering well

White lotus is a big girl and she looks good, smells are a bit chocolatey and mild, she will probably yield the most of the three   

Tenessee kush is the shortest with the closest node spacing, smells almost like a sweet stardawg
  
And then brandywine is ok, looks like trich coverage will be good, smell is also mild and sweet kinda like pink champagne


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

Got the tent all situated, ventilation in, iL8 is in.
Every so often, probably every three days or so, I add a couple shots of Dyna-Zyme to my SIP system. When the pump comes on it mixes it all in.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

J.James #253

*Blueberry Freeze #6 is also a male and will be removed from the tent. *
* *

*Jelly Biscuit #5 is a female being the last plant to show sex. I rearranged a little but will let these grow naturally with little to no training.*

* *


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 17, 2019)

#115 some more growth pics and then some foliage pics I'm finally starting to feel like I'm back in the running with these beauty's right here an amazing come back from those cold temp issues if you ask me sometime a little stress on a clone can help   and some foliage pics    that's it for now guys I'll try to get some light off pics soon to show true colors happy growing!! P.s. not sure what going on the right side of my tent is having better growth I think it's an airflow issue and will be adding a second fan to help circulation other then that things going great finally


----------



## dstroy (May 18, 2019)

#540

Day 26 12/12

Lights are up as far as they go


----------



## Madriffer (May 18, 2019)

Saturday update. All is well, healthy and starting to shape up nicely.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 18, 2019)

#125
Day 33 12/12
Just a quick update. I pulled everything out did a little LST on a few just to nudge tops into the light. Pruned a few ugly fans, then I rearranged to put my taller ones in the center. Starting to see a few browns on the Dynagro plant, and the pistils look to be thinning on her an the Gen-Hydro plant. The 2 FF plants show no signs of slowing on top.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 18, 2019)

#27
Blueberry #1

The Freak
 

Blueberry #2
This one putting out single blade leaves.
 

Sapphire Og
 

Gelato 41
 

Family Portrait 
 
I was in a hurry, next week I’ll try to get better pics, and lots, lots more.


----------



## dstroy (May 19, 2019)

#540

Day 27 12/12


----------



## Way2-High (May 20, 2019)

Monday funday, really not liking the untrained plant. Next time I’ll be back to training. My numbers at the bottom, it’s there just hard to see day 20 of 12/12


----------



## Kushash (May 20, 2019)

#121

I fed each plant 3 TBL Gypsum and 3 TBL Kelp Meal.

Raised my lights to their limit, the glass covers are 82 1/2" from the floor.

I was able to raise them about 5 " from the canopy, one plant was 11" from the cover and was just starting to show some stress in the leaves.

Canopy is now ranging from 16" - 24" from the glass covers.

They are growing wild right now and when the stretch nears the end I will LST them.
Might do some pruning or pinching of larf still IDK.

18 days under 12/12.

Height updates shown were taken on 5-9-19, 5-15-19 and today 5-20-19.

Clones:

10-1 - 30" - 40" - 47"
10-3 - 25" - 35" - 41 1/2"

Seeds:

#1 - 29" - 38" - 47"
#3 - 27" - 37" - 48"
#4 - 30" - 42" - 52"
#5 - 26" - 35" - 42"
#6 - 27" - 36" - 43"

Took some good pictures with the lights turned off today.

The two clones 10-1 and 10-3.
 

Seeds #1 and #3.
 

Seeds # 4 and #5.
 

Seed #6.
The #121 is not easy to see but is actually visible in 3 places.
 
Lower fan leaf view of seeds # 1,3, 4, and 5.
  


A couple of overhead shots of two pairs of plants.
They are the two clones and Seeds # 1 and 3 I just don't remember which is which.
Happy Growing!


----------



## dstroy (May 20, 2019)

#540

Day 28 12/12


----------



## Madriffer (May 21, 2019)

Res change. Pump it out. Fill it up, add 10 scoops MC. Good for 10-14 days.
Peace


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

#125
36 days 12/12
Light sprinkling of browns on 3 of the 4, the FF trio one is just starting on some tips. Plan on harvesting the week of the 10th unless they turn around.

The culprit wasn't over feeding, it was a dying pH pen. I calibrate it religiously once a month... until now. I guess when the sensor starts to go it doesn't crap out all at once. I double checked the calibration every feeding since I figured this out, and was off by a little each time. First time the 7.0 calibration solution read 8. So my run off pH was checking out perfectly to my effed up pH pen - however much it was off that day.

I have a replacement now, so this will now be an effort to coax them through to harvest without getting worse - And while the bud-size is still smaller on the Dyna-Gro plant, it is now arguably the healthiest. Same issue it had, and it hasn't gotten much worse. The Dyna-gro plant also has the most noticeable smell compared to the rest.

Edited: Had to dial the lights back a bit as well. I also think that growing this strain repeatedly might help. I know she's a fast flowerer (7 weeks), and bulks up nice in the last week if I can get them there.
Cheers.

Oh, and this time the set up is
DynaGro - Genhydro
FF Gringo - FF Trio


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 22, 2019)

#115 just a quick structure pic I rarely pull my girls out so figured I'd take a structure pic while I can and a quick growth pic there looking great happy growing!!


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Flower Day 15

 

 
Dank Sinatra 
 
Jelly Biscuit
 
Critical Orange Punch 


Blueberry Freeze

  
*


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BostonBuds (May 23, 2019)

#281

All 3 plants are coming along great, the Lemon Auto is almost done, the 2 CPK are flowering nicely. They are under 12/12 400watt hps lighting, feeding w/Mega Crop according to manufacturers directions. Even the clones I took from the trimming are coming along great.


----------



## Way2-High (May 23, 2019)

Day 65 since sprout, day 23 12/12.


----------



## THT (May 23, 2019)

My three ladies last night 
 


Some slightly closer shots
  

I'll get some better pics over the weekend, i am happy enough with all three.


----------



## Big Perm (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (May 24, 2019)

#540

Day 31 12/12

 

@dstroy0 on Instagram


----------



## H.A.F. (May 24, 2019)

#125
day 39 12/12
Had to prune about 2 dozen dead or dying fans on top of the FF Trio and the Gen Hydro. As long as the destruction halts or at least slows they should get to harvest. Doubt those two will have a "second growth" but we'll see. That said, they smell great and all the flowers are beautiful (or will be when dried  )

I'm actually amazed that the one next to them is not showing issues (yet). If that is the difference in the effect from a 2 gallon to a 3 gallon pot being treated badly, I'm done with 2 gallons.


----------



## homebrewer (May 24, 2019)

#194

Quick friday update. Day 24 today?


----------



## Kushash (May 25, 2019)

#121

All 7 plants were top dressed yesterday.

3 TBL Happy Frog 4-5-3
1 1/2 TBL Crab Meal 4-3-0
1 TBL Alfalfa Meal 2.5-0.5-2.5
3/4 TSP Bat Guano 0-5-0

Sorry for the lights on pictures today, some lower pics came out nice, I'll get better pics next update.

Happy Growing!


----------



## homebrewer (May 25, 2019)

#194

Here are my 6 Casey Jones cuts at day 25 today. This is a continuation of my last update. I was short on time last night.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 25, 2019)

#27
Weekly Update 

Blueberry #1
 

Blueberry #2
 

Sapphire Og
 

Gelato


----------



## THT (May 25, 2019)

Just some better shots

White lotus
 

Tennessee kush
 

Brandywine


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 25, 2019)

#115 day 12 13ish of 12/12 things are looking good so far here is some pics of what's going on just added some big n sticky to the mix so I'm expecting it to start iceing up within a week or two  and a pic to show over all growth that's all for now happy growing guys!!


----------



## dstroy (May 26, 2019)

#540 

Day 34 12/12


----------



## Way2-High (May 27, 2019)

Monday funday! Day 27 of 12/12.


----------



## Madriffer (May 27, 2019)

Monday 5/27 day 54 of 12/12
Covered in sugar, now to watch em swell over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 27, 2019)

#125
Day 42 12/12
The issue seems to have been resolved, but the damage was done, so I pruned a lot more fan leaves on all but the Dyna-gro plant and fed them all at 50%. She is still like she was several weeks ago when I first saw the her issue. Now she is browning evenly and fattening, catching up thickness-wise with the ones that plumped early, and is most likely to foxtail. Here's a photo gallery of each plant, and its top.
Dyna-gro
 FF Gringo
 
FF Trio
 
And Gen-hydro
  And I flipped my other room, and put the manifold back in there and spread these out. I got rid of the stuff they were sitting on to get more distance from the lights (about 5" lower)


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Flower Day 21

 
Dank Sinatra 
 
Jelly Biscuit
 
Blueberry Freeze
 *


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 28, 2019)

#115 just a quick update showing my prediction was right the tricomes have begun to develop day 14ish but this is from today day 17 of 12/12


----------



## Kushash (May 29, 2019)

#121
26 days under 12/12.
The stretch is almost over. Average growth has been about 1/2" a day for the last 5 days.

Found 2 male flowers on #1 today.
Inspected the rest and could not find any more.
I'll check a few more times.
Should have checked for them sooner.

I pollinated and labeled the lowest branch on my largest clone 10-1 (51") with the male flowers from #1. #1 has a 12 blade leaf and is the tallest plant at 57 1/2" from the soil line.
8 hours later the pistils are already receding as shown below.


Took a bunch of good pics today with the lights off so I'll upload 10 pictures this update.

Happy Growing! 

12 blade leaf on #1.


Clone 10-1 on the left, #1 on the right.


Overhead shot. Clone 10-1 on the left, #1 on the right.


Clone 10-1 upper level bud.


Clone 10-1 lower level bud. Pollinated 8 hours ago.


Below are 3 overhead pictures followed by 2 pictures of the lower fan leaves.


----------



## Big Perm (May 30, 2019)

Bloom Day 12


----------



## DesertPlants (May 30, 2019)

These are horrible photos, but I had about 30 seconds to take them before work. I will try to get my real camera setup for next week.


----------



## Madriffer (May 30, 2019)

Same plant as last pic update. Will update this bud daily till chop.
Will update full grow this weekend.
Peace


----------



## H.A.F. (May 31, 2019)

#125
Day 46 12/12,
Last feeding? The two in the foreground (GH left, DG right) are still showing no signs of extra fattening or new growth, the two in the rear are showing few signs of getting done. They got their respective week 8 feedings at 50%, noticed a few gnats so I tried the coffee filter idea from someone on here (thanks!) and I sprayed them with h2o/h2o2 to get it to flatten to the soil better, and hopefully stay that way.

As far as the determination of which nute system is better, I think that most reputable companies base nutrients are probably just a matter of preference. The two in the back are the Fox Farms plants that have the extras - micro-bugs, micro-nutes, etc. that if added to the other two plants would have probably had the same effect.

The Dyna-Gro plant still smells the best - just knowing that, you could pick it out of the 4 blindfolded. When I start just using up my nutes, I will try to match the NPK ratios of the Dyna-gro foliage pro and bloom.


----------



## dstroy (May 31, 2019)

#540


----------



## Way2-High (May 31, 2019)

Day 31 of 12/12, 73 days from sprout,


----------



## Way2-High (May 31, 2019)




----------



## homebrewer (May 31, 2019)

#194

Day 31 today for these six Casey Jones cuts...


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 31, 2019)

#115 just some shots on how my canopy is looking was looking so good i busted out the camera instead of my phone flower day 19   some what of a shot of one end of the tent to the other tried to be a little fancy I will post more later different angles and some up close shots happy growing guys!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 1, 2019)

#27 Weekly Update 

Blueberry #1
The Freak
 

Blueberry #2
 

Blueberry Fem Balls
 

Sapphire Og 
 
The spots on the leaves were caused by transpiration droplets, one of my fans quit working, therefore, the drops of water didn’t evaporate before the light came on. I’m sure everyone knows what a water droplet is under a high-powered led. Funny thing is, these spots took a couple days to start showing up after the incident. She’ll still be fine, just won’t be as pretty.

Gelato 
 
Another pic of Gelato, this one will be done before I get a chance to make Blueberry Cookies, but I’ve got a clone off her that I can use for that, hell yeah.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 2, 2019)

Day 15 Bloom


----------



## THT (Jun 2, 2019)

Moving right along, maybe just a few weeks to go
White lotus


Tennessee Kush #2 -- dealing with a little bit of heat stress and for whatever reason 6.1 ph for a few days was too much for it. Shes leafier than the others but dense and smells great, coffee and chem smells really.

 

And Brandywine - 
 
Brandywine and Tennessee kush for perspective


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 2, 2019)

Update. Day 59 of 12/12. About 10 days left.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 2, 2019)

#125
Day 48 12/12
I was still seeing a gnat or 2 and the plants were due for some type of flush anyway. They each got a 1/2gal of 1:4 ratio h2o2 to h20.
Fizzy death for any larvae.
Here's a crappy pic of the 4 plants - sorry.
Dyna-Gro and FF Trio

And Gringo and GenHydro

But here's a better one. The Dyna-gro and GenHydro (front two) are in the trichome watching stage, and the Dyna-gro may get chopped when she dries back out..

Heres a pic of each top
DG

FF Trio

Gringo

And GH

And a pic of why the Dyna-gro is close. Scattered ambers, but they are really a light honey color, don't know if they will get darker or not. Regardless, it's a respectable size plant with ambers in 2 and a half months. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 3, 2019)

#115 a little work went on in the tent today this was mostly done to open up some bud spots and prevent future pest problems from dead under brush that's enabitable this is the last time anything will be done with them it's just a waiting game from here on out here are some before and after pics I didnt cut to much off I like to just take whats necessary. Before   after  and the trimmings  a quick pic showing off my lights  and a pic showing the overall tent that's all for now like I said just a waiting game now happy growing!!!


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 3, 2019)

Monday funday!! Day 34 of 12/12, day 76 since sprout.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 3, 2019)

Day 60 12/12


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 3, 2019)

I’m not using the 5000k leds anymore just 2700k and 3000k and the ufo.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm a bit distracted.
Just read a thread from May 24th that *iam4satori* passed away.

I learned a lot from him. He was very knowledgeable and always helpful and I enjoyed our conversations.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/our-community-has-lost-a-great-member.990054/

So I'll keep it short and post some pics of the group and of a yellowing leaf on a clone that will be plucked soon.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 4, 2019)

Here comes the fox tails. Time to double up the weight!


----------



## J.James (Jun 4, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Flower Day 28*
 
*Jelly Biscuit*


*Blueberry Freeze
 

Critical Orange Punch
 

Dank Sinatra 
 *


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 4, 2019)

#115 some more pics just for funsies day 23 12/12 it's that time where taking pics just gets easier and easier dont even have to worry about that 7 day thing when they start looking this good        as I'm sure some with a good eye can see I'm having high humidity problems that is being fixed currently as I type happy growing guys!!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

#125
Day 50 12/12
Getting ambers on both the GenHydro and the Dyna-gro plants, and the DG is not long for this world. The Gen Hydro still has a lot of clear trichs though. I went over both plants and removed every fan leaf with a stem just I could reach to increase light to everything, and speedup the cleanup.
The Dyna-gro

And the GH

So each evening at lights on I'll be making a decision. Tonight is a big one because they are light and dry from the peroxide flush. The two FF plants are getting another feeding, but these will either be water, or nothing.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

#125 Quick update (well, one pic...)
Someone on my page asked why I harvested right at lights on. The discussion went to people having days or even a week of no light before harvest.
I did some re-reading, and most of the info you find is on sites like this, not like a High Times article or anything.

So among the benefits discussed were:

The dark makes it think it is about to die, so it produces whatever extra trich's it can in one last ditch effort to catch pollen - and that it takes 3 days to see any results.

One post said that it also prevents the UVB degradation of the THC already present as it produces more, and makes for a smoother smoke because it clears out some of the chlorophyll.

But the one that sold me was * - quite simply - that especially for people that tend to harvest too early, it gives them an extra 3 days of ripening before harvest - whether or not any of the above stuff is scientific or not* 

So since I was in the middle on harvesting, but it was going to be in the next few days I gave these two a few cups of water instead of soaking them, and they are in my drying closet for at least 3 days. I may have to give them a little water each day or so, but there's only a 120cfm exhaust so I didn't want to soak them and have humidity issues.

There's an oscillating fan on the floor by the buckets.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 5, 2019)

Day 19 Bloom
I am really liking my SIP system. No nutes, I don't water it, I don't even ph it. I am dubbing it the '*hydro of soil*'.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 5, 2019)

#540

Day 44 12/12


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 5, 2019)

#115 just a couple pics showing that my humidity problem is almost completely fixed   just in case no one noticed in my last set of pics my tips where ever so slightly drooped so a quick humidity adjustment and my tips are perking right back up again happy growing guys!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

#125
Day 50 12/12 - the other two.
The FF Trio and Gringo Rasta both have at least a week left. the lower nugs are actually browning nicely, but the tops are still fattening and putting out new pistils. Both got a light feeding which is probably their last. I also LST'd the limbs out where needed since have the room.

The site I got the seeds from actually specifies typical days in flower (weird) instead of weeks, and the skunk is listed as 52 days. The 2 in the wardrobe will be at 53 or longer, and probably closer to 60 for the other two.

It would be nice to get one pair dry before chopping the next. May end up with 2 on the floor darking, and two hanging and drying...


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 6, 2019)

Update, Plant #1 is HUGE. She is reaching about 5' 8" right now. Plant #2 is a bit more gimpy.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

Update day 61 since flip.
These bitches is gettin thick!
Prolly gonna break that quarter pound mark on this run.


----------



## THT (Jun 6, 2019)

Great stuff everyone!

Three plants together
 

White lotus
 

Tenessee kush 2
 

Brandywine
 

Closeups


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

#125
50 days 12/12
48 hrs 0/24
The Gen-hydro (ugly bud in corner) plant is getting harvested as planned tomorrow morning after the 'prescribed' 3-day dark. She is the one that has been ripening the fastest day-to-day. The Dyna-gro plant (pictured) will go for 4-5 days and seems to be loving it. I think I guessed right just wetting them a little before putting them in. Both are still a little damp but nothing to mess with the humidity. I am surprised that the leaves aren't drooping, but the fall colors are popping now. With all the issues I have had I'm damn proud of this one. I just want bulk from the others 

I promise not to bug you with daily updates after they are all chopped  Don't bother updating the spreadsheet daily for me LOL


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 7, 2019)

#194 

These six Casey Jones cuts are at day 38 today.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 7, 2019)

Day 38 12/12, 80 days since sprout.


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Flower Day 32* - *Midflower Topdress*
*

Before Shot 

Remove the straw mulch 

Top with 2 cups BuildAFlower Top Dress, 2 Tablespoons Craft Blend and 1 Tablespoon Kashi. Replace the straw mulch

All 6 Plants are done, Moved fan to the other side of the tent. I am still watering 32 oz of RO water per plant every 3 days. 

Added another net last week to help support weight in the upcoming weeks  *


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 8, 2019)

#115 day 27 12/12 just a couple showing the buds filling in nicely the raspberry isnt a big yielder by any means but it is some fire bud so I dont complain   happy growing guys!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 8, 2019)

#125
Superskunk,
Gen Hydro, 2 gallon pot. ​84 days total -
53 days in flower​245g wet as you see it. Should work out to 49g dried.
It has been h2o2 washed and is hanging in front of a fan for a few hours, then back in the closet.

The RAW loader is just for size reference. I figured we all have one, and if not it's credit card size.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 8, 2019)

63 days since flip. Bout 6 more till flop.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> 63 days since flip. Bout 6 more till flop.View attachment 4346972 View attachment 4346973


LOTS OF BUDS THERE...


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 8, 2019)

#125
Superskunk,
Dyna-gro - 2 gallon pot.
85 days total -
54 days in flower
210g wet. Should work out to about 42g dried.

I left the fall colors on the top just for giggles.

After I rinse them in h2o2 solution, (1/2cup:1gal h2o) I use centrifugal force (hold by the stem and swing) to get most of the water off. I keep a fan on them, then do that again in about an hour. after that I just lightly touch the tip with a paper towel to see if it soaks up any water. When it seems dry I'll weigh the biggest one again and make sure it is at it's original weight or a little less before I put them in the drying closet. I also trim off the excess stem after that as well.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 8, 2019)

#27

Blueberry #1
 

Blueberry #2
 

Sapphire Og 
 

Gelato


----------



## Kushash (Jun 9, 2019)

#121.

Hi Guys!
Need to post to reset the 7 day clock with a lights on group pic.

35 days 12/12. Where do I send my 4868? 

Included a foliar with worm leachate for the 1st time. 1 part worm juice 8 parts water.

Feel I was on the verge of to much N so I held off adding the EWC.

These plants love N at the stage they were at when top dressed and will work through it if it was a bit to much.
I remember when I fed them I felt I could be pushing it adding the alfalfa and thought maybe I could have backed off a 1/2 tablespoon of the alfalfa after the top dressing plus my room temps go up a few degrees in the summer so the plants would need a little less food during the summer something I didn't consider.

If I was to go back and change the last top dressing here is what I'd try.

Instead of:
3 TBL Happy Frog 4-5-3
1 1/2 TBL Crab Meal 4-3-0
1 TBL Alfalfa Meal 2.5-0.5-2.5
3/4 TSP Bat Guano 0-5-0

Maybe:
2 1/2 TBL Happy Frog 4-5-3 (-1/2 TBL)
1 TBL Crab Meal 4-3-0 (-1/2 TBL)
1/2 TBL Alfalfa Meal 2.5-0.5-2.5 (- 1/2 TBL) 
3/4 TSP Bat Guano 0-5-0

Have plans on adding EWC soon and continuing on the same way with the watering.

No leaf loss since last update, all fan leaves from the 4th and 5th node are intact with a few looking tired on the 4th node and close to being removed. 
A leaf or three may be plucked next update so I'll make sure to get lots of lights off pics. 

Happy Growing!


----------



## THT (Jun 9, 2019)

About one week to go.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)

#125
Day 54 12/12
Don't want to get booted for a technicality if I don't show 'all' plants in a 7day period, short & sweet. 
Almost done but not quite. Gave them a last watering. May put them in the bottom of the drying closet for a dark period while the other stuff's still drying. 
It's almost like the light is doing more damage than good at this point. Haven't fattened for about a week, very few new pistils but they are still popping. 
If these two can top 280g wet that would be cool.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> #125
> Day 54 12/12
> Don't want to get booted for a technicality if I don't show 'all' plants in a 7day period, short & sweet.
> Almost done but not quite. Gave them a last watering. May put them in the bottom of the drying closet for a dark period while the other stuff's still drying.
> ...


Here there be monsters!!!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 9, 2019)

#115 got a problem and honestly idk what it is I have all clones of the same strain going with the same feeding schedule and all but 2 plants are near perfect heres the pics

This is how most plants look    and then theres 2 plants showing these problems  I've decided to do a good flush and then I will return to normal feeding hopefully all goes well I'm not to worried to be honest I dont see bugs or anything of the sort happy growing guys


----------



## THT (Jun 10, 2019)

White lotus and brandywine have been harvested. Was going to wait till the weekend but damnit I need the space.

White lotus is no joke
 more pics coming


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

THT said:


> White lotus and brandywine have been harvested. Was going to wait till the weekend but damnit I need the space.
> 
> White lotus is no joke
> View attachment 4347899 more pics coming


Iceberg Slim...


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 10, 2019)

Monday funday! Day 41 of 12/12, 83 since sprout.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Monday funday! Day 41 of 12/12, 83 since sprout.
> View attachment 4347930


Nice...


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 11, 2019)

#115 had to pull the girls out for the flush and took the chance to snap a couple pics outside the tent   that's all for now happy growing!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

#125
Superskunk,
Fox Farms Trio, 2 gallon pot.
88 days total -
57 days in flower
341g wet so I beat my 280 goal. Just wanted to get 2+oz (dried) out of a 2gallon pot. And the last one gets a stay of execution because I'm tired


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

#125
Superskunk,
Fox Farms Gringo Rasta, 2 gallon pot.
89 days total -
58 days in flower
240g wet. should end up about 48g.

And just out of curiosty, they are hung in pairs. lower limbs to the left, top to the right. I generally leave the 2-3 small limbs under the top just because they are small and a pain to deal with individually. In that configuration, 3 of the 4 tops were between 37g and 38g wet and the FF trio top was 44.5g. Most of the bigger limbs were in the 25-30g range.

*So this is my last offering to this thread, I'm tapping out. Happy Growing!!!*


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 11, 2019)

Day 25


----------



## dstroy (Jun 11, 2019)

#540

Day 50 12/12


----------



## THT (Jun 11, 2019)

Brandywine


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 12, 2019)

#115 just some quick pics took me 2 nights to flush properly mostly due to my ro water taking FOREVER to fill  I'll have to post the other pic on the other forum do to sketchy number thats all for now happy growing!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Jun 12, 2019)

#540

 

Really decent.


----------



## J.James (Jun 12, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Flower Day 36 - *_Both blueberry freeze plants and the one critical orange punch were showing some light nitrogen deficiency. I believe my topdressing done 06/08 will help provide the extra nitrogen needed but want to deliver nitrogen immediately before any more damage is done. For this, I will use Thrive.N (15-0-0) at a rate of 1 Tsp in 32 Oz of water per plant. All other plants will receive their scheduled 32 oz of plain RO water. _


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 13, 2019)

Ignore my crappy wiring. That's a test rig that isn't in its enclosure yet.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2019)

Gelato had to be cut. Last pic (in this thread) that I’ll be posting of her. I still have some clones off her that I’ll be using for different things. Will be flowering another one asap.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## homebrewer (Jun 14, 2019)

#194

Day 45 today for the six Casey Jones cuts below. I'll probably harvest them tomorrow  

Things were getting a little sloppy this week so I had to add one more layer of support up top with some string.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 14, 2019)

#121.

40 days 12/12.

Added 4 TBL EWC and 1 1/2 TBL Happy Frog 4-5-3 today.

Clones #10-1 and #10-3.

 
Seed # 1 and #3.
  

Seed #4 and #5.
 

Seed #6.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Day 28


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

#115 here are some overall pics of what's going on I threw a water bottle in the mix for size reference it kept sinking into the branches so imagine the bottle a inch or 2 higher        and I havent some this in a while a pic of the iver all tent  and another water bottle one  sorry theres so many pics I got carried away happy growing!!


----------



## THT (Jun 15, 2019)

#392 - grow complete. 
Tenessee kush #2 is harvested. 3 Big chonky colas, the main is really impressively thick, hard to capture in a photo. Looked like she was going to spit new calyxs forever and I always get concerned about bud rot with these super dense colas of considerable size.
 
 

The white lotus and brandywine have been dried and placed into jars. I'll get a final weight for each and post up soon
 

Been a decent run, glad I could make it all the way through with the rest of you.


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2019)

*J.James #253*
*
Flower Day 39*


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 15, 2019)

#27

Sapphire Og 
 
She’s getting there. I learned that some strains are more tender when it comes to leaving water droplets on them, this one is definitely one of those. Thing is, it would take a few days to start showing. I won’t let that happen again.

Blueberry #1
 

Blueberry #2
 
First time ever growing this strain, really wasn’t expecting them to turn out this way, but oh well. They’re definitely freaks, that’s for sure.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

THT said:


> White lotus and brandywine have been harvested. Was going to wait till the weekend but damnit I need the space.
> 
> White lotus is no joke
> View attachment 4347899 more pics coming


Nice


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 16, 2019)

not ready yet.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 16, 2019)

#540


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 17, 2019)

Monday funday. day 48 of 12/12, day 90 since sprout.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 18, 2019)

#540

The two plants on the right are going to be done any day now.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 19, 2019)

#115 just a quick update to keep me in the comp I'll post other pics in the other forum due to numbers happy growing


----------



## Kushash (Jun 20, 2019)

#121

Gave them a top dressing yesterday.

4 TBL EWC.
1 1/2 tbl Happy Frog 4-5-3
1/2 tsp bat guano 0-5-0
1/2 tsp blood meal 12-0-0

Lost a leaf on a clone.
Happy Growing!


----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Bloom Tea
4 gallons of RO water
2 Tablespoons BuildABloom 
2 Tablespoons Craft Blend
2 Cups Prospector Compost 
1 Teaspoon Grow-Sil
1 Teaspoon Big 6 Micros 

I use a TeaLab Compost Tea Brewer for aeration in a 5-gallon bucket and will brew for 32 hours. I strain this tea through a fine mesh screen before feeding the plants. 
 *
*This is the last tea I will give the plants, After tomorrow it will be RO water only.*


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Flower Day 44


Blueberry Freeze








Critical Orange Punch
 



 *


----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Dank Sinatra *


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 20, 2019)

At this point, it's just about finishing out this competition. I have no expectations of taking any place higher than last... lol. My big beauty plant had to be chopped because the light went out at just the wrong time and stressed it in to herming on me. The second plant is the one that tipped... She is ugly as hell, but I WILL finish her. I wish I could post pictures of my other plants in here so it doesn't look so bad... lol.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

#115 just another pic I was in there doing some cleaning of the tent floor I drain to waste and need to vacuum up the waste well at least that what I do heres a pic happy growing!!!


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 21, 2019)

#194

Day 52 today for the six Casey Jones ladies below...


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

Final FULL tray entry for the comp plants.
Turned the feed tube off. Will start chop tomorrow. I want the root balls to dry out.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 21, 2019)

#540

Day 60 12/12


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Off with their heads!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

First round down. 3 more to go.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2019)

#27

Sapphire Og 
 

Blueberry #1
 

Blueberry #2
 

This will probably be the time I post pics of these Blueberry plants. I’ll probably chop them due to humidity problems, and I don’t see it getting any better.
The Sapphire Og did ok, others than the burns from the water droplets.
My advice to anyone that’s thinking of entering a comp- Grow a strain that your familiar with.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 23, 2019)

#540

Day 62 12/12

Ok these two on the right are done

I like mostly cloudy a few clear and a little bit of amber, gotta scope them everywhere to make sure they’re as ripe as you like.

 

Into the drying closet they go. I keep mine at 60%rh 70f 24/7. Depends on how dense they are for drying time.

Other two got a bit yet.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 24, 2019)

Monday funday! Day 55 of 12/12.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 24, 2019)

#540

Ok back on cruise control till the next one is ripe. A few branches in the back fell, not surprised.

Back plant
 

Front plant
 


Drying closet


----------



## Kushash (Jun 25, 2019)

# 121.
51 Days 12/12.


These Velcro straps from HD are helping me in the grow room and helped stabilize a young tree outside.
Two plants have stakes and I will be needing to add stakes to the others but with the Velcro straps I might only need one stake per plant this time.
Happy Growing!


----------



## J.James (Jun 25, 2019)

*J.James*​*Flower Day 49*​*Noticed some leaf damage on the Dank Sinatra today but I believe it is within 10 days of finishing so I will do nothing. Also, the Critical Orange Punch is a little pale again and could use some nitrogen so I will give her another dose of Thrive.N today. *​**​* *​* *​* *​*  *​


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Update #290
290 grams, dried and trimmed. 
Avg just under 10 grams a plant.
Goal was 14g per. This strain won't do that. Have 32 more to go this weekend.
A bit over 2 zips of trim will extract that this weekend too.
Peace


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2019)

#540

Nice fade, fall colors


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 26, 2019)

#115 heres a quick update buds a really starting to swell its chop chop time soon within 2 weeks heres some pics I havent harvested those 2 yet just waiting a little longer     happy growing!!!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 27, 2019)

#115 some lights out pics    pretty colors coming in happy growing


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 27, 2019)

Well this happened!
 
It’s been 100 days since sprout, I just chopped her


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 27, 2019)

To be honest, the only reason this plant is still alive is because I committed to finishing the competition.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 27, 2019)

Day 38


----------



## dstroy (Jun 28, 2019)

#540

Day 67


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 28, 2019)

#194

Day 58 today for these six Casey Jones cuts. I lower the EC in the reservoir a week out from harvest and they've subsequently started to fade a little. I'd image I'll start hacking these down in a couple days.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 29, 2019)

#121

56 days 12/12.

Added 3 CBD JAM plants to the flower room.

All comp plants received 4 TBL of EWC.

Each of the 3 pictures has the CBD plants in the middle.
 
 
CBD plant in the middle.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 30, 2019)

Update June 30. #290 Madriffer is done.
Last 32 chopped. Will follow up with trimmed pics and dry weights. 
Peace


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 1, 2019)

Day 44
I'm not happy with my leaves.
You win some, you lose some.


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

*J.James #253

Flower Day 55








  *


----------



## Way2-High (Jul 1, 2019)

Monday funday! She’s shrunk so much


----------



## dstroy (Jul 1, 2019)

#540

Can’t wait till these are done. I want to try them. Both the other ones taste like coffee and that’s just something I like. Excellent effect. Hope they’re like their sisters.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 2, 2019)

#115 just some more pics been flushing for about a week now close to finishing definitely got some color changes and crusty leaves from flushing I'll be removing these dead leaves as they die and I did harvest those other 2 for my mom this one is a little trueing to the color my eyes are seeing    happy growing guys!!


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Jelly Biscuit #3 Harvest Photos - Flower Day 56*

*












 *


----------



## Kushash (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy Fourth Of July!

#121

60 days 12/12.

The clones are further along than the seedlings.

Will probably go water only for the rest of the grow.

Happy Growing! 

 
 
 

Clone.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 3, 2019)

#540

This one came down yesterday.


----------



## J.James (Jul 5, 2019)

*J.James #253*

*Dank Sinatra Harvest Photos - Flower Day 59 *
_She didn't want to come out of the tent. All 4 branches can't bear the weight and bent. (I propped up the rear branch) Buds are rock hard and the trim smells like a bowl of fruity pebbles. _



*Washed and Lightly Trimmed - *_Normally I hang the entire plant but the way her stems broke I figured I'd clip her up_


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 6, 2019)

#115 this will be my last post with live plants its chop time my friends  looking nice in there happy growing guys let's harvest


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 7, 2019)

#115 I lied these will be my last pics with them alive I threw a 5 gallon jug in there for size reference        there all about the same size and there looking really nice I've had alot of fun doing this grow with you guys happy growing!!


----------



## J.James (Jul 7, 2019)

*J.James #253*
*
Flower Day 61*


----------



## Kushash (Jul 8, 2019)

#121.

11 days left in the comp.

65 days 12/12.

9 days water only.

Clones are further along and will probably finish in about two weeks.  They show swollen calyx's but still haven't reached the stage when they go from mostly clear to a combination of clear and milky crystals.

One picture of the 5 seedlings, the rest are of the two clones with a close up picture of a bud circled below.

5 from seed.
 

Clones 10-1 and 10-3.
 

Close up of the bud circled.
 
 

Two more pictures of the clones.
 
 

Happy Growing!


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 8, 2019)

Day 52


----------



## Way2-High (Jul 8, 2019)

Monday funday!! The grow is done!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 9, 2019)

#115 heres the tops from my "scraggler" I'd say it went well for the little girl not to shabby happy growing guys


----------



## J.James (Jul 9, 2019)

*J.James #253

 Flower Day 63 - Blueberry Freeze #5 Harvest*

 
*
After a quick wash and trim
 
 
*


----------



## dstroy (Jul 10, 2019)

#540 

All my comp plants are harvested


----------



## J.James (Jul 12, 2019)

*J.James #253

Flower Day 66 - Blueberry Freeze #3 Harvest*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 13, 2019)

Last photo post for my grow in this comp since the deadline is in two days. In two days I am murdering it. I said I would go to the end and by god I have. Again, yes I know how jacked up that plant is. I only kept it alive so I could say I completed the competition.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 13, 2019)

#540

Tennessee kush 2 
Pheno 2

I’m about halfway through trimming this one. Looks good to me.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 14, 2019)

Day 58


----------



## Kushash (Jul 14, 2019)

#121.

71 days 12/12.


----------



## J.James (Jul 14, 2019)

*J.James #253*
*
Flower Day 68 - Jelly Biscuit #5 Harvest*


----------



## J.James (Jul 14, 2019)

*J.James #253

Flower Day 68 - Critical Orange Punch Harvest - Chopped this plant down inside the tent and went straight to the hanger. *
 
 


*This concludes my pictures for the competition.*


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 16, 2019)

#115 just a pic of one of the top there getting binned up for now while I trimm then jarred


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 16, 2019)

#115 here my last pics most likely and if its trimmed by the 19th I'll give my final weight on the other forum 
You can tell the bin with more purple it the tops  and I put a 1995 gt pro series in there for size reference on the bins well I guess that's all guys its been great growing with all you guys it's an experience I'll never forget I had alot of fun and had alota laughs got some great genetics and met some great people in the process thanks for making this a great time guys and happy growing!!!


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 18, 2019)

Day 62


----------



## Kushash (Jul 18, 2019)

#121.

75 days 12/12.

Harvested the smaller clone # 10-3.

Wet weight shown below was 13.0 Oz's on one scale and 367.6 g's on another scale.
Dry weight will be between 2 - 2.5 oz.

I plan on giving them a light rinse swirling them around in a couple of 5 gallon buckets of water and will then hang them in a 2'x2' tent.

 
 
 
 
Buds and trim.
 
13.0 oz.
 
367.6 g's
 
Happy Growing!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 18, 2019)

#540

Couple branches of the last pheno of tk#2 were dry enough to trim, this one smells like gassy coffee. There is a lot left to trim. But it’s going to be a few days so... grow complete. I’ll get a pic of what I’ve got jarred up later.

    

Everyone did a great job.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

_I'm not out for saying this._ 
The competition ends in less than an hour.
Now is the time to get last pics in.
*After the comp ends, no more pics here.*


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> _I'm not out for saying this._
> The competition ends in less than an hour.
> Now is the time to get last pics in.
> *After the comp ends, no more pics here.*


*The First Ultimate Growing Competition has now ended.*
Thank you all for playing and following the rules.

This thread is now open for voting. Another thread _here_ is for comments, etc.
*You now have one week to get your votes in.*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *The First Ultimate Growing Competition has now ended.*
> Thank you all for playing and following the rules.
> 
> This thread is now open for voting. Another thread _here_ is for comments, etc.
> *You now have one week to get your votes in.*


Wow, not an easy choice for me. I will have to go with this:

1. @J.James tied with @homebrewer
2. @dstroy
3. @Big Perm

If a tie isn't possible... then:

1. @J.James
2. @homebrewer 
3. @dstroy


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 19, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> #115 here my last pics most likely and if its trimmed by the 19th I'll give my final weight on th mo oole other forum
> You can tell the bin with more purple it the tops View attachment 4366234 and I put a 1995 gt pro series in there for size reference on the binsView attachment 4366235 well I guess that's all guys its been great growing with all you guys it's an experience I'll never forget I had alot of fun and had alota laughs got some great genetics and met some great people in the process thanks for making this a great time guys and happy growing!!!


----------



## J.James (Jul 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *The First Ultimate Growing Competition has now ended.*
> Thank you all for playing and following the rules.
> 
> This thread is now open for voting. Another thread _here_ is for comments, etc.
> *You now have one week to get your votes in.*


*I really enjoyed watching everyone's grow, This was a lot of fun!

Here are my top 3 picks*

@homebrewer
@dstroy
@Kushash


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 20, 2019)

1 Homebrewer
2 J James
3 THT


----------



## Kushash (Jul 20, 2019)

1) Dstroy - Very Healthy throughout the grow.
2) Homebrewer - Very Beautiful Buds.
3) Big Perm - Beautiful canopy


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 20, 2019)

#1 @homebrewer whole grow was amazing 
#2 @Opie1971 for that amazing gelato 
#3 @THT for that awsome looking brandywine 


Theres my votes guys it's been fun and congrats to homebrewer I think he might have took this one


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> #1 @homebrewer whole grow was amazing
> #2 @Opie1971 for that amazing gelato
> #3 @THT for that awsome looking brandywine
> 
> ...


THT had an amazing showing with the Brandywine, and was always in the background. He wins the ' I grow good pot without your BS award'!


----------



## Kushash (Jul 20, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> THT had an amazing showing with the Brandywine, and was always in the background. He wins the ' I grow good pot without your BS award'!


I agree. I had a tough time. THT and J.James were my honorable mention as I had them both in the top 5. I like all the grows and wish I could vote for everyone.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 20, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I agree. I had a tough time. THT and J.James were my honorable mention as I had them both in the top 5. I like all the grows and wish I could vote for everyone.


Except me. The only award my plant gets this time is the “WTF? Award”. I have stressed this strain to the limits now though and I know how much abuse they can take. Hint, I did a lot more than I took photos of. Lol


----------



## THT (Jul 21, 2019)

This sucks cause more than three of you had an incredible clean setup and provided good pics and information. 
#1 @homebrewer - no one can deny that's a damn beautiful cut - you grew it basically perfectly, and took great pics.
#2 @Big Perm - you took 4 seeds of two strains and made a near perfect canopy, your set up is super clean and simple.
#3 @dstroy - this list could just as easily be reversed with you at the top - fantastic grow from start to finish.

Shout out to @H.A.F who finished before anyone else and had a great clean soil garden with incredibly short well manicured plants.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 21, 2019)

1. @Way2-High - You have very little experience and grew to a successful harvest, even with Vostok popping in and talking shit. Look at how many others dropped or lost control.
2. @homebrewer - The cultivar is familiar to you. You are an excellent grower so this was zero challenge for you.
3. @THT - Grew it from seed, healthy start to finish.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 22, 2019)

This was a tough choice as I thought a lot of you guys did really well. Months out from the finish I knew I'd be picking the winner(s) by how their plants looked at harvest. In the end though half the field had really nice plants at harvest so I had to be a little more picky. Maybe I'd look at the setup itself, the number of plants, the quality of the photos, visual quality of the flowers, potential yield, etc,? Anyway, this is how it shook out for me:

1. @dstroy - - Great plants and pics, super clean setup 
2. @Kushash - Basically perfectly grown all the way to the end. 
3. @THT - Greasy, greasy plants at harvest. 

In no particular order...

Perm - Awesome setup, perfect canopy, great pictures, dominating for sure. 
Mysturis - Beautiful plants, stunning colors, lots of frost
James - Chunky flowers, especially impressive for an organic run
Desert - Super healthy plant, just got a little out of control, lol
Opie - That Gelato! 
Mad - You could write a book on production efficiency, good lord! 
HAF - 4 seeds, multiple plant foods, you weren't making it easy on yourself and still pulled some respectable weight 
Way2High - Very impressive single plant grow


----------



## Way2-High (Jul 25, 2019)

1 @dstroy 
2 @J.James 
3 @Kushash


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 25, 2019)

I sent my votes to @BP via message.

@J.James 
@homebrewer 
@Kushash


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 25, 2019)

Had I not already done that I might have dropped homebrewer down in the rankings because of what I read here - specifically that he did what he was comfortable with. I mean, kudo's, he did it again, but I never considered that until after the fact.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 25, 2019)

@J.James 
@homebrewer 
@Kushash


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 25, 2019)

1st- J. James 
2nd- Homebrewer 
3rd- Mysturis420 

I think everyone did a great job, everyone accomplished the goal of getting their own herb, that’s what matters most.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 26, 2019)

Can't believe I missed this...ugh


----------



## gwheels (Jan 31, 2020)

THT said:


> White lotus and brandywine have been harvested. Was going to wait till the weekend but damnit I need the space.
> 
> White lotus is no joke
> more pics coming


What did she smoke like? flavor strength etc. I have a pack in the seed hoard and never tasted it.


----------



## THT (Jan 31, 2020)

gwheels said:


> What did she smoke like? flavor strength etc. I have a pack in the seed hoard and never tasted it.


Unfortunately rather bland and tasteless, tasted like smoke more than anything else


----------

